# Clermont-Ferrand : miniAES "Festival Court Métrage" (27/01-4/02)



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Suite à ce thread, et à des discussions antérieures entre membres, l'idée d'une mini AES à Clermont-Ferrand lors du festival internationnal du court métrage est donc lancée pour la semaine du 27 janvier au 4 février 2006.
 L'idée serait donc de se rencontrer et de profiter du festival.
Au programme, séances de court-métrage (nationale, internationale, labo ou thématique), manger, boire, ...

On peut se débrouiller pour héberger quelques personnes (que les volontaires se fassent connaitre).

Plus d'infos ici


​


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Vendu pour moi, tu penses bien ! :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

moi je vous attend de pied ferme


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

+ 1 :d :d :d
  

(si vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi ça ne fait pas de smiley après le 1 ... ça ne garde même pas le d majuscule )


----------



## ginette107 (6 Décembre 2005)

Euh :rose: je crois bien que je serai presente  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Décembre 2005)

ba moi je suis pas sure d'être là... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi pas... On verra.  :love: Je prends l'option kart avec Pim.


----------



## benjamin (6 Décembre 2005)

On prévoyait une descente en groupe avec un pote de Clermont. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Génial quelle bonne idée!!! 
ça marche pour moi!!!!  
:love:


----------



## dada didouda (7 Décembre 2005)

je pense y être, je vous tiens au courant .

euh... vous hebergez les psychopathes aussi ?   :hosto:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je pense y être, je vous tiens au courant .
> 
> euh... vous hebergez les psychopathes aussi ?   :hosto:




faisez gaffe à lui, il est président de ça


----------



## dada didouda (7 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> faisez gaffe à lui, il est président de ça



oui, mais j'ai pas réalisé ça moi....    

bon, et pis c'est fini oui de pourrir les thread des gens qui veulent aller voir du CM tranquillement..:mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais j'ai pas réalisé ça moi....
> 
> bon, et pis c'est fini oui de pourrir les thread des gens qui veulent aller voir du CM tranquillement..:mouais:



Hum, oui... salaud. J'étais au lycée... Bon, pour les CM et autres, je me permet une parenthèse pour vous signaler l'intéressant Festival des cinémas différents à Paris. Y'aura du court et plein d'autres bonnes choses.

à guetter


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Voilà un truc qui me botterait bien tiens 

Impossible pour le moment de savoir si ce sera possible ... :rose:

En tout cas c'est tentant :love:


----------



## prerima (8 Décembre 2005)

Je serais sûrement dans les parages !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Je serais sûrement dans les parages !



Alors c'est officiel ? C'est toi la nouvelle recrue du bar ?


----------



## minoru (8 Décembre 2005)

ça ne manquerai pas un peu de neutralité cette  futur nomination? ;-)


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​





- Ange_63
-...







-...







-...



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (8 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un truc qui me botterait bien tiens
> 
> Impossible pour le moment de savoir si ce sera possible ... :rose:
> 
> En tout cas c'est tentant :love:



Tu parles des cinémas différents ou de Clermont ?






Et puis, excellente initiative, ange_63 :

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​






- Ange_63
-...







-...







- AntoineD



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, excellente initiative, ange_63 :



Merci!  
ça devenait difficile de se retrouver parmis les posts entre ceux qui vennent/et qui ne vennent pas!! 
:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​







- Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 







-...







- AntoineD



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles des cinémas différents ou de Clermont ?


Je parlais du festival de Clermont  ...je n'avais pas fait attention à ton lien :rose: (ça a l'air bien aussi mais là c'est clairement impossible)


----------



## dada didouda (8 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​






- Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 







-dada didouda   je confirme début janvier






- AntoineD



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​






- Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
-Ti'Punch
-Ginette107







-dada didouda   je confirme début janvier






- AntoineD



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 






- Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107







- dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 






- AntoineD



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (11 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant.



humm intéréssant, une idée à proposer peut être? :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> humm intéréssant, une idée à proposer peut être? :love:



Comme d'hab : à Pâques ou à la Trinité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 

Non

- AntoineD


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 

Non

- AntoineD


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

Allez les p'tits loups, il reste environ 1 mois pour s'inscrire et achever* l'organisation 

* comment çà y a rien de prêt ? :rateau:


----------



## pim (26 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 
- pim

Non

- AntoineD


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez les p'tits loups, il reste environ 1 mois pour s'inscrire et achever* l'organisation
> 
> * comment çà y a rien de prêt ? :rateau:


 
* Je sais pas mais y faudrait p'être qu'on s'y jette!!! :rateau:
Logements,Resto(quelqu'un à une propositions? une idée?)/BarS sympaS, visites et autres activitées...:mouais:  

Ski...patinoire....:mouais: 
Heuuuuu au fait quelqu'un à l'programme du Festival du court métrage???


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu au fait quelqu'un à l'programme du Festival du court métrage???



Yes ...  mais programme ça va pas nous être très utile 
Bar : La perdrix (déjà fait si mes souvenirs sont bons)
Resto : Chardonnay, Chez Francis, L'Un Assaggio
Activité : court, court, court ... et court ????


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Yes ...  mais programme ça va pas nous être très utile


HAaaa???   :rose: 


> Bar : La perdrix (déjà fait si mes souvenirs sont bons)


 Hooo non mon préféré.... :rose:    



> Resto : Chardonnay, Chez Francis, L'Un Assaggio


Boeuf café, Distil'



> Activité : court, court, court ... et court ????


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HAaaa???   :rose:



... heu ... eb pour le programme des séances toutes les heures .... qui durent 2 heures.
Sinon : compétition nationale, Internationale, numérique ... bref si c'est le premier we aucune info n'a filtré sur les séries à ne pas manquer ...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... heu ... eb pour le programme des séances toutes les heures .... qui durent 2 heures.
> Sinon : compétition nationale, Internationale, numérique ... bref si c'est le premier we aucune info n'a filtré sur les séries à ne pas manquer ...


 
Y a qd même certain truc à ne pas aller voir...c + simple avec le programme!  Même si généralement on choisi un peu au pif... 
Au fait ça marche comment déjà, pour les billets?


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Y a qd même certain truc à ne pas aller voir...c + simple avec le programme!  Même si généralement on choisi un peu au pif...
> Au fait ça marche comment déjà, pour les billets?


les abonnements : 56 euros pour 30 billets + programme avant le 26/01 ou 20 billets + programme après le 26 
sinon à la séance : ça doit être 3 euros.
Programme : 
Samedi 11h : Gergo 
14 h : Cocteau
17 : Capitol
22 h Cocteau

idem le dimanche ... 

tu as vu la Pomme sur ma palme ??


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> les abonnements : 56 euros pour 30 billets + programme avant le 26/01 ou 20 billets + programme après le 26
> sinon à la séance : ça doit être 3 euros.
> Programme :
> Samedi 11h : Gergo
> ...


  
56¤!!!!  Heuuuu combien vous voulez en voire??? Car ça fait cher pour ma pauvre petite bourse :rose: :rose: 



> tu as vu la Pomme sur ma palme ??


  hein quoi?
Ha vi nan j'suis pas encore retournée à la cipine, tu vas à Coub c ça? Je viendrais avec mes ailes...


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> 56¤!!!!  Heuuuu combien vous voulez en voire??? Car ça fait cher pour ma pauvre petite bourse :rose: :rose:



56 euros c'est beaucoup et pas beaucoup ... 
le programme c'est 7 euros sinon ...
si tu fais le Festival pendant la semaine c'est vraiment valable.
Et puis tu peux revendre quelques places ... dont celle de clôture à 8 euros

(@ Ange_63 : oui c'est couber ... et toi Chami  )


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 56 euros c'est beaucoup et pas beaucoup ...
> le programme c'est 7 euros sinon ...
> si tu fais le Festival pendant la semaine c'est vraiment valable.
> Et puis tu peux revendre quelques places ... dont celle de clôture à 8 euros


On les achète où?
Ok, bon ça dépendra de ce qu'on fait! 
Reste à organiser....




> (@ Ange_63 : oui c'est couber ... et toi Chami  )


(Pas forcément!  )


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> On les achète où?
> Ok, bon ça dépendra de ce qu'on fait!
> Reste à organiser....
> 
> ...



On les achète à la Jetée pour les avoir au meilleur prix.
Comme tous les ans je me prends un abonnement ... et je reprends mon stylo "spécial festival"


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On les achète à la Jetée pour les avoir au meilleur prix.
> Comme tous les ans je me prends un abonnement ...


Merci beaucoup   :rose: 



> je reprends mon stylo "spécial festival"


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

avec une petite lampe au bout pour bien écrire dans le noir ...    
On pourrait intercaler une séance piscine ou sauna à coubert le dimanche matin lol  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait intercaler une séance piscine ou sauna à coubert le dimanche matin lol  :rateau:


rhoooo   :rose:

_c rectifier pour répondre à ta question_


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> rhoooo    :rose:



pour le stylo ou le sauna ???? 
j'colle le stylo sur l'autre palme


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 
- pim

Non

- AntoineD
- Stook ... (je participe au tournoi européen de tir a l'arc de Nimes en ces dates...navré.....)


----------



## pim (26 Décembre 2005)

Mince, stook n'est plus en stock !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mince, stook n'est plus en stock !



je ne pensais pas te trouver connecté a cette heure...j'attendais demain pour repondre a ton mp...:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne pensais pas te trouver connecté a cette heure...j'attendais demain pour repondre a ton mp...:rose:



il fait une psy tardive


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Yes ...  mais programme ça va pas nous être très utile
> Bar : La perdrix (déjà fait si mes souvenirs sont bons)
> Resto : Chardonnay, Chez Francis, L'Un Assaggio
> Activité : court, court, court ... et court ????



Pour le bar, y a moins cher et meilleur que La Perdrix déjà fait également  la binouze est ultra reuch pour pas un pet de pression (problème de fut récurrent)... quand bien même la serveuse est très sympathique :love: Question rad', c'est pas ce qui manque, faisez confiance aux autochtones 
Pour l'hébergement, comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit, on peut héberger du monde à l'appart, pour peu que vous ne soyez pas réticent au camping ! Ambiance conviviale et à la bonne franquette (et avé accès wifi)

Pour les abos, il faudrait avoir un aperçu plus avancé de qui vient, et combien pour évaluer combien d'abo sont nécessaires (pour peu que certains veulent juste se faire quelques séances ou que d'autres comptent manger toutes leurs séances .... ). A voir donc.

Pour le resto, faisez péter la description, avis, prix tout le toutim pour qu'on juge sur pièce.


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bar, y a moins cher et meilleur que La Perdrix déjà fait également



Le Havana !!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, faisez péter la description, avis, prix tout le toutim pour qu'on juge sur pièce.


il y a un site super pour ça!! je cherche le lien


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

http://www.restosaclermont.com/  y a tout: description, avis, prix


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bar, y a moins cher et meilleur que La Perdrix déjà fait également  la binouze est ultra reuch pour pas un pet de pression (problème de fut récurrent)... quand bien même la serveuse est très sympathique :love: Question rad', c'est pas ce qui manque, faisez confiance aux autochtones


le p'tit bouch ... un petit litre blanc violette pour 2 euros ... mal de tête compris 
le still
le havana of course lol
...


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour les abos, il faudrait avoir un aperçu plus avancé de qui vient, et combien pour évaluer combien d'abo sont nécessaires (pour peu que certains veulent juste se faire quelques séances ou que d'autres comptent manger toutes leurs séances .... ). A voir donc.



ils sont en vente jusqu'aux 26 janvier ... 
S'il y a des fans de la cérémonie d'ouverture il faut s'y prendre en avance 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, faisez péter la description, avis, prix tout le toutim pour qu'on juge sur pièce.


Bon alors : 
le Chardo (entre la mairie et la cathédrale)  : bar à vin, carte ultra minimaliste ... j'aime bien ce resto surtout pour les entrecôtes de charolais, prix :  25-30 euros à 2kpi près 
Un assagio (en haut de l'avenue Julien) : resto "italien" mais pas de pizza ... des pâtes fraîches ... 20 euros.


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> le Chardo (entre la mairie et la cathédrale) : bar à vin, carte ultra minimaliste ... j'aime bien ce resto surtout pour les entrecôtes de charolais, prix : 25-30 euros à 2kpi près
> .


ha oui tient g tjs voulu y aller il m'inspire qd j'passe devant!  
Le boeuf café j'aime bien, on est dans la cave voutée, c un peu cher (viende de boeuf oblige) mais c délicieux et le serveur sympa!


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha oui tient g tjs voulu y aller il m'inspire qd j'passe devant!
> Le boeuf café j'aime bien, on est dans la cave voutée, c un peu cher (viende de boeuf oblige) mais c délicieux et le serveur sympa!



L'ambiance est parfois un peu bo bo mais j'aime bien le cadre


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bar, y a moins cher et meilleur que La Perdrix



Les frères Berthom ??


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les frères Berthom ??



Le cadre a l'air pas mal, mais la bière...je sais pas!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Jeff (chandler_jf) 
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 
- pim

Non

- AntoineD
- Stook ... (je participe au tournoi européen de tir a l'arc de Nimes en ces dates...navré.....)


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Le cadre a l'air pas mal, mais la bière...je sais pas!



pffuuu de la bière c'est de la bière .... c'est pas amer quoi.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​
Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Taho!
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)

Non

- AntoineD


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​
Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- WebO. Une AES Clermont avant l'heure, c'est fort tentant. 
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!
- WebO (début d'année chargé. L'AES Clermont par contre  )


----------



## ginette107 (30 Décembre 2005)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!
- WebO (début d'année chargé. L'AES Clermont par contre  )


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

question con : l'ÆS c'est toute la semaine, seulement le week-end, l'un des deux week-ends ? 
ça se passe comment parce que je trouve pas ça très clair... (oui, Finn, je sais ! )


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

(27 janvier-4 février 2006)

 c'est plutôt clair je trouve...​


----------



## Stargazer (1 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer (bon étonnement j'ai du temps  ... alors pourquoi pas. Et puis c'est pas que pour les clermontois ! )

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!
- WebO (début d'année chargé. L'AES Clermont par contre  )


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

Mise en bouche ce soir sur france3
"Les couilles de mon chat" Sélection 2005 
"Changement de trottoir" Sélection 2004
"21h11" Sélection 2005


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer (bon étonnement j'ai du temps  ... alors pourquoi pas. Et puis c'est pas que pour les clermontois ! )

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!
- WebO (début d'année chargé. L'AES Clermont par contre  )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?   )



edit : ah ben non je regarderai France3 alors ce soir


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> edit : ah ben non je regarderai France3 alors ce soir



C'était hier ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'était hier ...


:mouais: attends ... euh tu postes *aujourd'hui* à *00h30* et tu parles de *ce soir* et après tu me dis que c'était hier ? 


Tu me cherches là ? 

Moi qui te prenais pour quelqu'un d'attentionné qui avertissait ses petits camarades du programme à venir ben non ...pfffff c'est cruel ce que tu viens de me faire là ! :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: attends ... euh tu postes *aujourd'hui* à *00h30* et tu parles de *ce soir* et après tu me dis que c'était hier ?
> 
> 
> Tu me cherches là ?
> ...



Les programmes TV sont de 6h00 à 6h00 ... 
Regarde chez toi : ce qui est passé mardi à 00h30 tu le trouves sur la page du mardi ou du lundi ?? 
Il y en a tous les lundis .... donc la semaine prochaine on remet le couvert
Et puis n'oublie pas histoires de courts sur france 2 dans la nuit du mardi au mercredi il me semble


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mise en bouche ce soir sur france3
> "Les couilles de mon chat" Sélection 2005
> "Changement de trottoir" Sélection 2004
> "21h11" Sélection 2005



Arff c'est dommage, je l'aurais bien regardé!!! Tampis.


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Arff c'est dommage, je l'aurais bien regardé!!! Tampis.



Les deux premiers sont géniaux en plus ...
@Ange63 : tu peux toujours aller les regarder à la Jetée


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les deux premiers sont géniaux en plus ...
> @Ange63 : tu peux toujours aller les regarder à la Jetée



J'y suis jamais allée à la jettée, pourtant je passe parfois devant...:rose: 
ça a l'air tellement calme dedans qu'on se demande tjs si c'est ouvert...et accessible au public!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les deux premiers sont géniaux en plus ...
> @Ange63 : tu peux toujours aller les regarder à la Jetée



Ben moi j'ai vu l'annonce à temps 

ET le plus drôle, c'est que je les avais déjà vus...  nananèreeeee


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai vu l'annonce à temps
> 
> ET le plus drôle, c'est que je les avais déjà vus...  nananèreeeee








 C'est trop injuste...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer (bon étonnement j'ai du temps  ... alors pourquoi pas. Et puis c'est pas que pour les clermontois ! )

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho!
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?   )


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

tiens, j'avais pas vu que Finn m'avait supprimé de la liste !
je devrais être à Paris ce week-end là (à confirmer)... donc bon, ce sera pour une prochaine !


----------



## valoriel (4 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?   )


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
> Clermont-Ferrand
> (27 janvier-4 février 2006)​
> 
> ...




    Hahahaha tu vois quand tu veux!!! Bon Taho! toi aussi mets y du tien un peu là..aller!!   


Et c'est bon pour toi aussi Lorna...  tchoutchouuuuu écoute il t'appelle pour 9h de folies!!! :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

chère Ange, je serais à Paris les deux week-ends du festival, sinon tu penses bien que je serais venu !

enfin, ça reste à confirmer, mais c'est quasiment acquis !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> chère Ange, je serais à Paris les deux week-ends du festival, sinon tu penses bien que je serais venu !
> 
> enfin, ça reste à confirmer, mais c'est quasiment acquis !




Je sais j'ai bien vu,..enfin lu! Mais bon je fais du forcing...on sait jamais....


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

En espérant qu'il neige...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## gibet_b (5 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival du Court Métrage[/url]
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)
http://www.clermont-filmfest.com/​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )
- gibet_b

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?   )


----------



## pim (6 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà donné ou pas le lien vers le site du festival du court-métrage :

http://www.clermont-filmfest.com/

Le site est très bien fait, je conseille la visite.

C'est assez intéressant je pense de se préoccuper du problème de la billetterie. C'est 3 ¤ la séance, sauf la séance de clôture qui est à 8 ¤ - mais lors de cette séance, plusieurs courts-métrages sont projetés.

Parmi toutes les séances, il y a :


 La séance d'ouverture, vendredi 27 janvier, à 20h ou à 22h30, au choix ;
 La séance de clôture, samedi 4 février, à 18h, 21h ou 23h.

Il faudrait préciser qui viens et quand. Les cinéphiles passionnés vont sans doute passer toute la semaine sur Clermont, quant aux autres, je pense qu'ils vont limiter leur participation à un seul des deux week-ends.

Dans les trois cas, je peux sans problème héberger du monde chez moi à Riom (banlieue nord de Clermont-Ferrand, à 10 minutes en train).


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà donné ou pas le lien vers le site du festival du court-métrage :
> 
> http://www.clermont-filmfest.com/
> 
> Le site est très bien fait, je conseille la visite.



Il faudrait peut être éditer le post de Finn car le lien a changé, le site a été totalement refait depuis la mis en ligne de la sélection 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez intéressant je pense de se préoccuper du problème de la billetterie. C'est 3 ¤ la séance, sauf la séance de clôture qui est à 8 ¤ - mais lors de cette séance, plusieurs courts-métrages sont projetés.
> 
> 
> La séance d'ouverture, vendredi 27 janvier, à 20h ou à 22h30, au choix ;
> La séance de clôture, samedi 4 février, à 18h, 21h ou 23h.



La première séance des cérémonies est souvent d'un ennuie mortel ... :sleep: En plus il faut s'y prendre super tôt et quand on n'est pas abonné c'est presque MI3 pour avoir une place correcte. 
Et puis ne pas oublier que les abonnements sont à 56 euros pour 30 billets (avant le 26/01). 
Suivant l'organisation, je peux aller récupérer un abonnement en même temps que le mien.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ne pas oublier que les abonnements sont à 56 euros pour 30 billets (avant le 26/01).
> Suivant l'organisation, je peux aller récupérer un abonnement en même temps que le mien.


Y a qq'un qui veut partager un abonnement? car 30 billets c trop pour moi!  :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Y a qq'un qui veut partager un abonnement? car 30 billets c trop pour moi!  :rose:



Pas moi ... il devraient faire des abonnements à 40 entrées


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi ... il devraient faire des abonnements à 40 entrées



Et un abonnement + 1/2 du miens nan? ça te dit pas?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2006)

Y a un pub dans le cinéma?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Non ça doit être du BYO booze Mister Oliver !


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait peut être éditer le post de Finn car le lien a changé, le site a été totalement refait depuis la mis en ligne de la sélection


Done


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a un pub dans le cinéma?



C'est pas forcement dans un cinéma ...  Il y a seulement 3 (dont 1 à pétaouchnok) salles de ciné.



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Done



tu auras quand même contribué à cette AES au final


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

vous boirez à ma santé. Si quelqu'un vomit, ce sera alors de ma faute !


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> enfin, *ça reste à confirmer*, mais c'est quasiment acquis !





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vous boirez à ma santé. Si quelqu'un vomit, ce sera alors de ma faute !



donc c'est confirmé !! les carottes sont cuites, la messe est dite ...:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

je disais ça au cas où ma présence à Paris est confirmée pendant le festival... faut suivre un peu


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je disais ça au cas où ma présence à Paris est confirmée pendant le festival... faut suivre un peu



Je me demande qui peine à suivre ...  
Mais bon on laisse tomber ça va rebondir(modération quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Nighteagle (7 Janvier 2006)

Question de Boulet surtout de nouveau switcher çà veut dire quoi AES


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Apple Expo Sauvage !


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> Question de Boulet surtout de nouveau switcher çà veut dire quoi AES


Un peu de saine lecture :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2006)

Vous plaisez pas le 1er titre ? Cette manie de changer le "AES" en ÆS
Bordel, la prochaine fois je le fous au bar le sujet,  on a bien des sujets du bar dans rendez-vous déjà alors ...

Sinon pour bien plomber l'ambiance, je ne suis pas sûr d'être là pour le court.


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vous plaisez pas le 1er titre ? Cette manie de changer le "AES" en ÆS
> Bordel, la prochaine fois je le fous au bar le sujet,  on a bien des sujets du bar dans rendez-vous déjà alors ...


Mon cher Finn, c'est mi qui ai modifié le titre du sujet, non pas qu'il n'était pas bien, mais il était trop long...
Bient à toi 
Taho!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Finn, c'est mi qui ai modifié le titre du sujet, non pas qu'il n'était pas bien, mais il était trop long...
> Bient à toi
> Taho!



Trop long de quoi ? :mouais: Ca tenait pile poil dans les cases


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

y a du mou dans la corde à noeud....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Comme mon post qui est parti aux écoliers...


Z'avez besoin de tout calibrer ? codez un formulaire, que les posts vous soient envoyés, réglés et modifiés selon le CODE. Ou postulez chez macbidouille...


----------



## quetzalk (7 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​ 

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )

Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )
- quetzalk... si je peux faire un tour au pays, oui !

Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?   )


----------



## Nighteagle (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
> Clermont-Ferrand
> (27 janvier-4 février 2006)​
> 
> ...



Et moi??


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi??



 ah j'ai fait une boulette ? désolé mais j'ai repris le "tableau" le plus récent que j'ai trouvé... dans les forums rendez-vous c'est bien comme ça qu'on fait nan ?


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi??


je viens de vérifier, tu n'as jamais été sur la liste (quetzalk, tu es donc innocent pour cette fois ), mais si tu veux te rajouter à la liste, tu fais une citation de la dernière liste et tu enlèves les balises quote


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Finn, je pense à un truc con : as-tu une gestion des hébergements ? les non clermontois vont-ils à l'hôtel (sachant qu'ils risquent d'être blindés à cette époque) ou y'a-t-il des places chez l'habitant ?


----------



## ange_63 (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Finn, je pense à un truc con : as-tu une gestion des hébergements ? les non clermontois vont-ils à l'hôtel (sachant qu'ils risquent d'être blindés à cette époque) ou y'a-t-il des places chez l'habitant ?


Il a déjà répondu!!  ... les non Clermontois peuvent squater chez lui. 
En ce qui me concerne je peux avoir entre 1 et 3 places mais c'est très petit chez moi!
Il y a pim aussi qui se propose pour héberger. 

Voili voilouuuu 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> "Pour l'hébergement, comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit, on peut héberger du monde à l'appart, pour peu que vous ne soyez pas réticent au camping ! Ambiance conviviale et à la bonne franquette (et avé accès wifi)".





			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> " je peux sans problème héberger du monde chez moi à Riom (banlieue nord de Clermont-Ferrand, à 10 minutes en train)."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Janvier 2006)

à la ramasse comme d'hab :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à la ramasse comme d'hab :rateau:


C'est parce que je viens pas, ça me perturbe !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que je viens pas, ça me perturbe !



"Reviens !  "comme disait Hervé Villard


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> "Reviens !  "comme disait Hervé Villard


toi et moi, on se rattrapera à Paris ! :love:


----------



## Nighteagle (9 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )
- Nighteagle


Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )
- quetzalk... si je peux faire un tour au pays, oui !


Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?  )


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: attends ... euh tu postes *aujourd'hui* à *00h30* et tu parles de *ce soir* et après tu me dis que c'était hier ?
> 
> 
> Tu me cherches là ?
> ...



Bon alors on recommence : donc ce soir ou plutôt demain matin pour les puristes bref dans la nuit de lundi à mardi  
Encore une spéciale Festival de Clermont-Ferrand dans libre court sur France 3
Au programme 
- Ouf Sélection Française 2005 (F12)
- Moloch les chairs vives Sélection Française (F4) 2005
- Juste une vache Programme Régional (R1) 2005

Bonne soirée à tous,


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on recommence : donc ce soir ou plutôt demain matin pour les puristes bref dans la nuit de lundi à mardi
> Encore une spéciale Festival de Clermont-Ferrand dans libre court sur France 3
> Au programme
> - Ouf Sélection Française 2005 (F12)
> ...


 Ah merci j'apprécie l'effort  ... mais ma télé vient de lâcher :mouais: :hein: 
_(d'ailleurs y'à pas un forumTV par ici ?  )

_Edit :  y'en à qui rient déjà les s*****  _


_


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah merci j'apprécie l'effort  ... mais ma télé vient de lâcher :mouais: :hein:
> _(d'ailleurs y'à pas un forumTV par ici ?  )
> 
> _Edit :  y'en à qui rient déjà les s*****  _
> ...



   
viens chez moi*
:love: :love: :love:

* je sais 9 heures de train .....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

Mais non mais non personne ne rient ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> viens chez moi*
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> * je sais 9 heures de train .....



Malheureux faut pas dire des trucs comme ça : tu ne sais jamais trop à qui tu parles  
Ouais 9h ça fait quand même très long pour regarder la télé ! 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non personne ne rient ...


Ben ... il te plait pas mon "rient"* ?  

_* du verbe rire au présent à la troisième personne du pluriel


_Au fait bon festival à tous :love:


----------



## gibet_b (10 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )
- Nighteagle


Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- pim
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )
- quetzalk... si je peux faire un tour au pays, oui !
- gibet_b


Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?  )


----------



## gibet_b (10 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de me remettre, on m'avait effacé, par mégarde je suppose


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> on m'avait effacé, *par mégarde je suppose*


non non, c'était volontaire   











je plaisante bien sûr ​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non non, c'était volontaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et là le chemin des écoliers, non ? :mouais:



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on recommence : donc ce soir ou plutôt demain matin pour les puristes bref dans la nuit de lundi à mardi
> Encore une spéciale Festival de Clermont-Ferrand dans libre court sur France 3
> Au programme
> - Ouf Sélection Française 2005 (F12)
> ...




Pense à ce sujet au bar pour les courts, les programmations télé, etc


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

finn, pas de bouffes parisiennes, alors pas de question 

cossi elle est grande ta chambre ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> finn, pas de bouffes parisiennes, alors pas de question




Que si je m'en fait des bouffes parisiennes, une semaine sur 2  ! 
Dans le 11 et le 20ème parait qu'y a des p'tits gars sympas branchés tise. Faudrait que j'aille leur faire des bisous un de ces 4 :love: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cossi elle est grande ta chambre ?




Tu parles du salon ? 

Plus sérieusement, faudrait faire un état des lieux de qui dort où, les réservations : apparemment nous avons une réserv' pour un suisse et une autre à confirmer d'un descartesiens. Reste encore les matelas gonflables et la baignoire pour les autres :casse: Ici c'est petit mais ici il fait froid aussi ! Plus opn est serré et mieux c'est !
Quid de chez les autres ? chez pim, chez ange63, chez chandler_jf, chez ginette107 & 'ti'punch ?
Quel jour les réserv' ?

idem pour les séances, il faudrait faire un prévisionnel pour chaque prersonne en fonction du nombre de jours prévus pour le séjour, le nombre de séances envisagées (comme çà on prévoit pour les abos, j'ai d'ailleurs cru comprendre que cossy et ange s'arrangeait cette après midi  ), les litres de bières à vomir qu'il faut prévoir  etc ... 

j'ai un taf monstrueux, donc je gère çà de loin.

A priori je serais là les 2 week end du festival mais toujours rien de sûr pour la semaine (taf à paname)


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pense à ce sujet au bar pour les courts, les programmations télé, etc



Je me disais bien que ça foutait la merde dans le classement ....    
Promis la semaine prochaine ... je passe au bar



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A priori je serais là les 2 week end du festival mais toujours rien de sûr pour la semaine (taf à paname)



Idem je suis dégoûté ...


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et là le chemin des écoliers, non? :mouais:


la gestion des étudiants est une chose compliquée


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la gestion des étudiants est une chose compliquée


 
Et quand on ne la _gère_ plus...



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, faudrait faire un état des lieux de qui dort où, les réservations : apparemment nous avons une réserv' pour un suisse et une autre à confirmer d'un descartesiens. Reste encore les matelas gonflables et la baignoire pour les autres :casse: Ici c'est petit mais ici il fait froid aussi ! Plus opn est serré et mieux c'est !
> Quid de chez les autres ? chez pim, chez ange63, chez chandler_jf, chez ginette107 & 'ti'punch ?
> Quel jour les réserv' ?


 
Salon réservé. 

MP Finn.


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cossy elle est grande ta chambre ?



on trouvera de la place...

ceci n'est pas du flood mais un soucis d'organisation au niveau de l'hébergement


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

On avait pas dit les toilettes pour toi mon WebO ..?   

Sinon le descartesien confirme très prochainement sa réserv' et également la question des abos ! 

MP à Finn : Je passe demain à Pieron !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On avait pas dit les toilettes pour toi mon WebO ..?


 
_On_? 

Fais gaffe tu vas finir chez les écoliers.


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

Je propose que chacun indique après son prénom les dates auxquelles il sera sur Clermont-Ferrand. Je précise que c'est en général la séance de clôture qui est la plus intéressante - mais on peut aussi tomber sur des films géniaux les autres jours.

Je commence ci-dessous


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

miniÆS Festival Court Métrage
 Clermont-Ferrand 
(27 janvier-4 février 2006)​

Je viens 

 - Ange_63
- Ti'Punch
- Ginette107 ( en intermitence :rateau:, recrutée sur Montluçon )
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- MACcossinelle
- WebO (changement de programme, j'ai des congés du 28 au 30 )
- Nighteagle
- pim : le 29, le 4 et le 5 + tous les soirs 


Peut-être 

 - dada didouda   je confirme début janvier
- Jeff (chandler_jf)
- Stargazer
- valoriel (en vacances..., manque plus que l'argent )
- quetzalk... si je peux faire un tour au pays, oui !
- gibet_b


Non

- AntoineD
- Taho! (Paris sera toujours Paris )
- Lorna  (entre 9h et 11h de trajet pour venir :sick: merci la sncf, j'attendrai le prochain DVD dans ... 23 ans ?  )


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> c'est en général la séance de clôture qui est la plus intéressante - mais on peut aussi tomber sur des films géniaux les autres jours.



mouais ... la séance de clôture :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> mouais ... la séance de clôture :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:




c'est clair... mouai .....  faut dejà éviter le première et la seconde séance de cloture... reste la dedrniere de 23 heure qui attaque en général avec 1h de retard... 

et en général, même s'ils passent des films sympa... ben elle casse pas 3 pates à un canard!

sinon le vendredi soir, à la gare routière (ou plutot à la brasserie) il y à la fanfare des beaux arts pour tous ceux qui aiment l'ambioance festive (bien qu'un peu encombrée... c'est une soirée boite de sardine  )


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Janvier 2006)

Le Havana a fermé (rumeur pas rumeur...informations ?)

   

Alors va falloir qu'on trouve autre chose..


Ceci n'est pas du flood mais un soucis d'organisation au niveau de la "beuverie"...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Non mais c'est vraie la beuverie ça se prépare !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

Allez, à vos listes... 

*Co-abreuvage. Qui vient...*
- ...


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Alors va falloir qu'on trouve autre chose..



Le bar à Shicha avenue Léon Blum ??? 
Perso pas encore testé


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le bar à Shicha avenue Léon Blum ???
> Perso pas encore testé



Pour l'avoir testé, retesté, dans tous les sens du termes.
c'est sympa mais ça sera sans moi


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Très consciencieuse cossy ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le bar à Shicha avenue Léon Blum ???
> Perso pas encore testé


Le babel ? Ah non y a que des drogués de lycéens qui trainent là bas :rateau:

Bah sinon pour la tise je fais confiance à Ti'punch-les-bons-tuyaux pour les rads' :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'avoir testé, retesté, dans tous les sens du termes.
> c'est sympa mais ça sera sans moi



Je demandais juste ... pas encore testé


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je demandais juste ... pas encore testé



oui bâ je te réponds


----------



## ginette107 (10 Janvier 2006)

Le melting culture  il me plaît bien ce bar pleins de rhum arrangés et le fameux steack au saint- nectaire...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Y'a quoi au dessus pour que vous leviez tous les yeux comme ça ..? :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Janvier 2006)

moi je proposerais bien la 25ème heure.... c'est un des seuls bar de clermont à proposer de la guiness à la pression!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

et pis normalement j'ai arrêté de boire, mais là je ferais une exception   :love: (surtout si y a des rhums  :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Le melting culture  il me plaît bien ce bar pleins de rhum arrangés et le fameux steack au saint- nectaire...:love:



Banco  et pis c'est pas loin de l'hotel Atlas


----------



## ginette107 (10 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, faudrait faire un état des lieux de qui dort où, les réservations : apparemment nous avons une réserv' pour un suisse et une autre à confirmer d'un descartesiens. Reste encore les matelas gonflables et la baignoire pour les autres :casse: Ici c'est petit mais ici il fait froid aussi ! Plus opn est serré et mieux c'est !
> Quid de chez les autres ? *chez ginette107 & 'ti'punch ?*
> Quel jour les réserv' ?



No problemo, par contre il faut pas être allergique au chat et ne pas craindre le camping   :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le babel ? Ah non y a que des drogués de lycéens qui trainent là bas :rateau:
> 
> Bah sinon pour la tise je fais confiance à Ti'punch-les-bons-tuyaux pour les rads' :love:



non mais ho! faut pas me faire passer pour un poivreau!  




			
				Le service des urgence du CHU a dit:
			
		

> La cyrrhose de Ti'punch se porte bien, bientôt son foie arrivera à égaler la taille d'une pastèque



:rose: :rose: oups... je leur avait dit de pas me contacter ici... sympas le secret médical :rose: :rose:

:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Nighteagle (17 Janvier 2006)

y'a la perdrix aussi qui est pas mal avec plein de bierre Belge héhé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> y'a la perdrix aussi qui est pas mal avec plein de bierre Belge héhé



oui oui on connait bien la serveuse, c'est aussi une bergère :love:

Mais la perdrix a 2 problèmes : c'est cher, et il n'il y a pas de pression :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui oui on connait bien la serveuse, c'est aussi une bergère :love:




Nous somme partout ! :rateau:


----------



## Nighteagle (18 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui oui on connait bien la serveuse, c'est aussi une bergère :love:
> 
> Mais la perdrix a 2 problèmes : c'est cher, et il n'il y a pas de pression :rateau:



héhé c vrai que c'est chére mais bon y'a de la bonne serv..oise


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Janvier 2006)

*J-14*


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

Heu ... J-7 non ? (enfin pour le début)


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... J-7 non ? (enfin pour le début)



Et M**** ... . faudrait que j'essaye d'utiliser iCal  
J'ai pas acheté mon abonnement ... 
Merci le bergère ....
donc oui oyé oyé braves gens : 
*J-7*​
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2006)

Petit point rapide : je taffe la semaine du court, mais serais présent à partir du vendredi soir jusqu'au dimanche soir (jusqu'à 5h00) après j'ai mon train. Retour le vendredi soir.

Pour l'hébergement, c'est déjà plus ou moins vu et organisé je crois. Reste à voir pour l'organisation de soirées, rdz-vous, bars. Ca peut être fait à l'arrache, pas forcément besoin d'en faire des dizaines de pages, de toute façonca fait un bail que ca cause ...
Bref, pour l'organisation voyez avec maccossy ou prerima, ou chandler (il est super motivé). Idem si d'autres personnes veulent viendre, faisez le savoir aux personnes concernées pouvant assurer l'hébergement.

Voilà, c'est la dernière ligne droit, et comme d'hab c'est le bordel, mais y aura quand même.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est la dernière ligne droit, et comme d'hab c'est le bordel, mais y aura quand même.



C'est comme ça que c'est le mieux. :love:  

I'm *coooooooommmmmmminggggggggg*...


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que c'est le mieux. :love:
> 
> I'm *coooooooommmmmmminggggggggg*...



Welcome home :love:


----------



## dada didouda (22 Janvier 2006)

I'm *coooooooommmmmmminggggggggg  aussi *...   

cette fois c'est sûr, j'ai eu la confirmation !

des bonnes ames veulent t'elles bien m'accueillir pendant toute la durée du festival ? 

je dors n'importe où, n'importe comment, je ne mange pas beaucoup, je suis gentil et affectueux, j'ai un joli pelage brun, qqn veut l'adopter ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça que c'est le mieux. :love:
> 
> I'm *coooooooommmmmmminggggggggg*...




Réserve-moi une danse sur ton carnet de bal alors Mister O'neil ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Réserve-moi une danse sur ton carnet de bal alors Mister O'neil ! :love:


 
_I'll dance all night long with you my sweet shepherdess..._ :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> maccossy ou prerima, ou chandler (il est super motivé)...



 ... 
motivé mais y'a eu du changement ... un recrutement sur Montluçon donc ça va être un Festival light cette année. 
La boite à questions : 
On commence le vendredi soir ??? 
Y'en a qui veulent faire la séance d'ouverture ?? les premières doivent être full :hein: 
Et pour les abonnements ??? Je vais chercher le mien mercredi ... il faut en récupérer ??? 
Pour le logement, mon appart est complet jusqu'au mercredi soir


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2006)

Heu oui pour les abos y en a à récupérer ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

Y a un court-métrage que j'aimerais beaucoup voir, il s'appelle... attendez... j'ai oublié le nom... Oui... _Deux whisky coca contre une AX. Episode II._

__


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a un court-métrage que j'aimerais beaucoup voir, il s'appelle... attendez... j'ai oublié le nom... Oui... _Deux whisky coca contre une AX. Episode II._
> 
> __



Ca m'étonne pas ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Janvier 2006)

alors qu'est ce qu'on fait vendredi ??

des suggestions ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'est ce qu'on fait vendredi ??
> 
> des suggestions ?


 
Je bosse, et vous?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse, et vous?



:rose: tu arrives quand ???


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> :rose: tu arrives quand ???


 
Samedi vers midi.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Samedi vers midi.



cool pour l'apéro


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'est ce qu'on fait vendredi ??
> 
> des suggestions ?



un bar ?
un resto ?
la séance d'ouverture (quid des places restantes !!!) ?


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse, et vous?



pareil, mais comme je suis sur place je vous rejoindrais plus tard


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pareil, mais comme je suis sur place je vous rejoindrais plus tard



vu ce qu'il y a de prévu ....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

Non mais les trucs à l'arrache c'est toujours bon !


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais les trucs à l'arrache c'est toujours bon !


c'est clair
  
sauf pour le point et l'heure de RDV  :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

C'est qu'un détail ça ! Et puis je peux pas vous aidez je connais pas le coin !  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'un détail ça ! Et puis je peux pas vous aidez je connais pas le coin !  :love:



on a cas se dire devant une cabane de chantier


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

Ok c'est bon je l'ai trouvée grâce à google earth !


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'suis dispo tout le vendredi


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis dispo tout le vendredi


 :mouais: 
j'bosse


----------



## dada didouda (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'arrive le jeudi, suis dispo tout le vendredi, et pense aller à la soirée d'ouverture. 

Merci à ti Punch qui a bien voulu me loger:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

Mais pour la soirée d'ouverture...bof, je vous rejoindrais après dans ce cas


----------



## Nighteagle (24 Janvier 2006)

Et hoo m'oublié as hein  c'est où le point de rencontre héhé.


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Janvier 2006)

*point de rencontre : ?????

*euh...chez Finn et Prerima..._ma résidence secondaire..._  
(plus de détails, itinéaire par mps ou chat  )
*
Heure : ???

*18h30, 19h00 comme vous le sentez...

ça va ? ou pas ?


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *point de rencontre : ?????
> 
> *euh...chez Finn et Prerima..._ma résidence secondaire..._
> (plus de détails, itinéaire par mps ou chat  )
> ...




Le vendredi soir ???


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Janvier 2006)

oui vendredi...
pour les gens qui ne vont pas à la séance d'ouverture bien sur...


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oui vendredi...
> pour les gens qui ne vont pas à la séance d'ouverture bien sur...



Mon train arrive à 19h00 ... le temps de passer chez moi, de me faire beau :mouais:  :rose:  ouais non ça en fait on oublie sinon je serais pas prêt pour le séance de clôture   :love: 
Si il faut récupérer du monde à la gare je serais dans les parages.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Si il faut récupérer du monde à la gare je serais dans les parages.



Pour ceux qui arrivent dans la journée..j'habite à la gare...alors si vous ne savez pas où aller...  Viendez les gens! 

Edite: je servirais de guide pour aller chez Finn prerima et MACcoss !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *point de rencontre : ?????
> 
> *euh...chez Finn et Prerima..._ma résidence secondaire..._
> (plus de détails, itinéaire par mps ou chat  )
> ...



J'y serais


----------



## prerima (24 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'y serais



Je serais là aussi !


----------



## dada didouda (24 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui arrivent dans la journée..j'habite à la gare...alors si vous ne savez pas où aller...  Viendez les gens!
> 
> Edite: je servirais de guide pour aller chez Finn prerima et MACcoss !



je serais toute la journée du vendredi à trainer dans clermont. Je passerais peut être te faire un petit coucou


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> je serais toute la journée du vendredi à trainer dans clermont. Je passerais peut être te faire un petit coucou



Sans problème => MP pour la suite


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

Je ne serais pas là le 1er, 2 et 3 février! RDV d'affaire à Paris _<=Taho! _ 

 désolée!


----------



## AntoineD (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Sans problème => MP pour la suite



C'est vraiment chaleureux macgé


----------



## iteeth (25 Janvier 2006)

Et ça continue dans la semaine? Parceque moi j'aimerai bien voir vos têtes un soir dans la semaine...:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Et ça continue dans la semaine? Parceque moi j'aimerai bien voir vos têtes un soir dans la semaine...:rose:


Bien sûre... 
Moi j'suis pas dispo tous les soirs mais dès que je peux je serais là  :
 vendredi 27, dimanche 29, mardi 31 et tout le WE du 4 et 5 février.


----------



## iteeth (25 Janvier 2006)

Waou! c'est sympa, faudra que je vois mon temps libre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serais pas là le 1er, 2 et 3 février! RDV d'affaire à Paris _<=Taho! _
> 
> désolée!



 aussi


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> aussi


   

Ultra minie AES Paris...

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2006)

Dites, le Festival Court-Métrage, là... on pourrait pas le déplacer à Paris?


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites, le Festival Court-Métrage, là... on pourrait pas le déplacer à Paris?



   
Pourquoi Paris....?


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites, le Festival Court-Métrage, là... on pourrait pas le déplacer à Paris?



Et puis quoi encore  

On lache rien si on a pas la Tour Eiffel en échange


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *point de rencontre : ?????
> 
> *euh...chez Finn et Prerima..._ma résidence secondaire..._
> (plus de détails, itinéaire par mps ou chat  )
> ...



Ok pour le RDV vers 18h30 ou 19h vendredi soir chez vous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour le RDV vers 18h30 ou 19h vendredi soir chez vous



Ca roule.

Cossy récupère La Bergère :love: à la gare, chandler sera à la bourre  et prerima et votre serviteur essaieront d'être à l'heure aussi (disons vers 18h15).

Ceux qui veulent viendre sont les bienvenus ! 

PS : viendez à pied, c'est plus sûr  (la neige tout çà  )


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule.
> 
> Cossy récupère La Bergère :love: à la gare, chandler sera à la bourre  et prerima et votre serviteur essaieront d'être à l'heure aussi (disons vers 18h15).
> 
> ...



 moi j'viens avec dada didouda! ok pour 18h15 

Heuuu moi j'viens en voiture...rentrer seule à pied (chez moi) jusqu'à la gare  après...:rose: pas trop.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On prévoyait une descente en groupe avec un pote de Clermont. Je vous tiens au courant



Alors ?


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Janvier 2006)

dada didouda a l'air de trouver le salon plutot confortable pour le moment  

pour ce soir, Avec Ginette on vous rejoindra plutôt vers 22h30/23h... mais avec le sourire


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> dada didouda a l'air de trouver le salon plutot confortable pour le moment
> 
> pour ce soir, Avec Ginette on vous rejoindra plutôt vers 22h30/23h... mais avec le sourire




Tient peux tu demander à dada si ça tient tjs pour cet aprèm?
Que je sache 

Il a mon N°...


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tient peux tu demander à dada si ça tient tjs pour cet aprèm?
> Que je sache
> 
> Il a mon N°...



vais attendre qu'il se réveille


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Dites... elles sont comment les routes? Enneigées? :hein: Je me suis perdu sur le site de Bison Futé, j'ai glissé sur une frame verglacée. :affraid:

De la neige annoncée par chez vous? :hein:


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Janvier 2006)

pour le moment il ne neige pas... ils prévoient de la neige pou cet aprem je crois, mais pas des masses non plus.
et ils annonce un redoux avec de la pluie du coup pour demain

météo france

bison futé (région rhone alpe)


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites... elles sont comment les routes? Enneigées? :hein: Je me suis perdu sur le site de Bison Futé, j'ai glissé sur une frame verglacée. :affraid:
> 
> De la neige annoncée par chez vous? :hein:


 
... mais il a neigé cette nuit.
Les grands axes sont dégagés quand même ... 
J'ai pensé à toi ce matin, en me disant que tu n'aurais pas besoin de refaire les photos de l'arrivée sur clermont ... c'est comme celle de la dernière AES.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment il ne neige pas... ils prévoient de la neige pou cet aprem je crois, mais pas des masses non plus.
> et ils annonce un redoux avec de la pluie du coup pour demain
> 
> météo france
> ...



Ok, merci.  Ça me paraît «roulable».  J'arrive demain entre midi et 13 heures.



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à toi ce matin, en me disant que tu n'aurais pas besoin de refaire les photos de l'arrivée sur clermont ... c'est comme celle de la dernière AES.



Rien compris.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris.


Fais pas ta Taho!  Et rappelle toi plutôt des photos d'une route enneigée pour viendre à Clermont !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta Taho!  Et rappelle toi plutôt des photos d'une route enneigée pour viendre à Clermont !



Tout de suite c'est plus clair.  

Je viens avec mon chapeau, ma chemizeafleur et mes poils sur le torse. :hein: :sick: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite c'est plus clair.
> 
> Je viens avec mon chapeau, ma chemizeafleur et mes poils sur le torse. :hein: :sick: :rateau:



Fais gaffe, il imite super bien le suisse !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, il imite super bien le suisse !


'Tain si là on prend pas le chemin des petits écoliers fourrés à la fraise ... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, il imite super bien le suisse !



:affraid: Vu et entendu oui... :hein:



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain si là on prend pas le chemin des petits écoliers fourrés à la fraise ... :rateau:



Les fraises mon ©...


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour les amis ! 

Pour ce soir je ne vais pas venir, j'ai une gastro ! Je garde une option pour demain, vu que mon médecin m'a certifié que je serais vite sur pied. Et surtout qu'il va ensuite falloir me refaire une flore intestinale correcte en buvant de la bière


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis !
> 
> Pour ce soir je ne vais pas venir, j'ai une gastro ! Je garde une option pour demain, vu que mon médecin m'a certifié que je serais vite sur pied. Et surtout qu'il va ensuite falloir me refaire une flore intestinale correcte en buvant de la bière



Ca roule, à demain pim.

Une bière, un suppo et au lit ! (nous on fera pareil de notre coté, mais on remplacera le suppo par une bière :rose: )


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> vais attendre qu'il se réveille



Il dort tjs là?  
Il apprécie vraiment votre canapé...


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il dort tjs là?
> Il apprécie vraiment votre canapé...



là il est sous la douche 

et heureusement non il n'a pas dormi dans le canap' ... trop dur et pas convertible...


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta Taho! :hein:


Je suis toujours arrivé entier, à l'heure sinon en avance et sans me perdre, alors bon 


Les fraises ? Quoi ? on y est pas déjà ? :rateau:


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2006)

Un petit coucou  à ceux qui sont déjà en train de faire la fête et/ou de regarder des courts-métrages ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

On cherche encore où bouffer demain soir ... :rateau:

PS : faîtes gaffe où vous marchez, y a une punaise qui a sauté


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

c'est bon je suis bien rentrée!  
Malgrés la neige!!!  ça tombe encore et encore...

Bonne nuit 

A demain pour l'organisation...


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

retour sous le polystirène qui tombe doucement...  

pour demain soir trouvez nous un bon ptit restau histoire que je me requinque après une bonne journée de boulot!

et bonnes séances à tous les festivaliers   :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Janvier 2006)

P'tain j'l'ai dans le pied la punaise 
 

Bonne nuit  

:love: 

MP ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Janvier 2006)

Bien rentrée aussi ! 

(chemin des fraises ?)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2006)

Bon... je mets les skis... et je glisse... 

A tout à l'heure.


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... je mets les skis... et je glisse...
> 
> A tout à l'heure.




bonne route!

on prépare le vin  chaud :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

allez hop "*DEBOUT TOUT LE MONDE!!!!*" c'est pas comme ça qu'on va aller faire des séances :rateau:   

quelle bande de feignasses quand meme   

 :rateau:


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2006)

Je suis presque plus malade, vous me verrez peut-être dans les prochains jours


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> allez hop "*DEBOUT TOUT LE MONDE!!!!*"



:sleep:Oulà pas si fort!!!!   regarde ma tête au réveille =>:casse: :sleep: 

Bonne journée à ce soir.

Ce matin il y a au moins 5 cm de neige en ville!!!


----------



## benkenobi (28 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:Oulà pas si fort!!!!   regarde ma tête au réveille =>:casse: :sleep:
> 
> Bonne journée à ce soir.
> 
> Ce matin il y a au moins 5 cm de neige en ville!!!






Alors racontez aux absents !

C'était bien cette petite rencontre/courts métrages ?


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin il y a au moins 5 cm de neige en ville!!!



Rectification, il y en a 11 cm... :hein:


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2006)

15 cm chez moi


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Une ligne de 11cm ??? un truc a s'enfoncer les dents dans la mâchoir !


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une ligne de 11cm ??? un truc a s'enfoncer les dents dans la mâchoir !



Exactemant, ça dépote!   

Nan à part ça il faut chausser les skis d'fond pour aller aux séances du court métrage...


----------



## ginette107 (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et à pluche':love:  

Plutôt séance à 16h pour moi  i 2 à Cocteau crois bien à voir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Caféééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé, wooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOoooooO cafééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé  
_cacedédi à Shralldam  _


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Janvier 2006)

frty5caliberheadache ---> Guronsan  est mon ami  

Quelqu'un pour la séance de 14h00 ???


----------



## Nighteagle (28 Janvier 2006)

Erf désolé de pas etre venu j'arrosé l'arrivé de ma nouvelle guitare  :sleep: :casse: ti mal de tete ce matin


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> frty5caliberheadache ---> Guronsan  est mon ami
> 
> Quelqu'un pour la séance de 14h00 ???



Oui sans problème, elle est où?
On se rejoint où?

Et WebO au fait!  
....il est sur ses skis...tout chouss en direction de Clermont  ​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> frty5caliberheadache ---> Guronsan  est mon ami
> 
> Quelqu'un pour la séance de 14h00 ???



Oui si,
- SnOliver gagne le trophée Andros et arrive à temps
- Si les 2 qui pioncent encore se réveillent 
- SI on est pas coincé par la neige (je reviens tout juste d'une mission de sauvetage à la fac ... galère :rateau: ).


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> - SI on est pas coincé par la neige (je reviens tout juste d'une mission de sauvetage à la fac ... galère :rateau: ).



Pareil ce matin, galère pour marcher dans tout se merdier!!! :rateau: 

Faut sortir les raquettes à neige!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> Erf désolé de pas etre venu j'arrosé l'arrivé de ma nouvelle guitare  :sleep: :casse: ti mal de tete ce matin



Fais signe ici pour tes dispos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ce matin, galère pour marcher dans tout se merdier!!! :rateau:



T'es allée faire ton p'tit tour à Jaude ?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Janvier 2006)

Bon j'y go d'agneau ... dans 10 minutes. 
Pour la séance ... je vous laisse choisir.
Vous me tenez au courant au tel ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y go d'agneau ... dans 10 minutes.
> Pour la séance ... je vous laisse choisir.
> Vous me tenez au courant au tel ??




Ca roule


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule


... ma poule.
Si c'est 15h y'a pas mort d'homme au contraire :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es allée faire ton p'tit tour à Jaude ?




:rose:  Nan... 
A la gare et chez le fleuriste (pour demain les fleurs et pas pour vous...:rateau: )

 

14H/15h je verrais j'vais manger là  à toute...


----------



## ginette107 (28 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  Nan...
> A la gare et chez le fleuriste (pour demain les fleurs et pas pour vous...:rateau: )
> 
> 
> ...



Bon 'app  
En faite je me fait la séance bristish à 17h à Gergovia 
Peut être que j'en croiserai certains  
 Sinon pour ce soir on reserve quelquepart ou impro totale  :rateau: 
J'éspère qu' Olivier a fait bonne route


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Olivier est arrivé :love: 

On réfléchit encore sur le resto, (Le Chardonnay ?) et l'heure de la séance


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Message pour Olivier : le snoupy va enlever son appareil à fléchettes.


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Olivier est arrivé :love:
> 
> On réfléchit encore sur le resto, (Le Chardonnay ?) et l'heure de la séance



HAaaaaa!!! Bien, je vous laisse décider et je me pointe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Le Devant (non pas par derrière :rateau 21h00, rue saint Vincent Paul !
Menu spécial court-métrage à 16 $  (apéro compris)

On a mis le temps, mais on y est parvenu


----------



## ginette107 (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le Devant (non pas par derrière :rateau 21h00, rue saint Vincent Paul !
> Menu spécial court-métrage à 16 $  (apéro compris)
> 
> On a mis le temps, mais on y est parvenu



Parfait :love:  
Merci à Finn pour l'organisation ,rien à redire  
Pour ceux qui le souhaitent possibilité d'un petit apéro  chez nous (ginette et ti'punch) vers 20H :love: 

Bon courts  à tous :love: toujours séance à gergovia à 17 h pour moi


----------



## Nighteagle (28 Janvier 2006)

qqn pour la séance de 16heure??


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> qqn pour la séance de 16heure??


Elle est dans quelle salle?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> qqn pour la séance de 16heure??



Oui  nous :up! Salle Cocteau I 12 

On va pas tarder d'ailleurs, la neige et la queue ...


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui  nous :up! Salle Cocteau I 12
> 
> On va pas tarder d'ailleurs, la neige et la queue ...



ça marche


----------



## Nighteagle (28 Janvier 2006)

école du commerce dsl de pas répondre avant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

Revenu de I 2, séance interessante mais pas exceptionnelle non plus. Le meilleur reste à viendre :love:

Retour à l'appart', Cossy fait chauffet la Teq'


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

retour de boulot!

font chier ces clermontois... dès qu'il y a plus de 4 flocons qui se battent en duels ils osent plus rien faire... du coup on a eu personne au centre aujourd'hui 

mais bon sinon y'a plein de neige  c'est le festival :love: et Olivier est arrivé :love::love: 

du coup c'est une bonne journée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2006)

On arrive en force aux trois rivières  :love:

@ toute


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

je fais chauffer le rhum!!!!

et merde  j'ai plus de citrons   :hein:    

mais la bière est fraiche!!



			
				Finn a dit:
			
		

> Cossy fait chauffet la Teq'


avec un micro onde ?


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2006)

à TOutes et TOus...    de savoir Webo entre  de bonnes mains  


Let's go ...  and have fun... :rateau: 


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> avec un micro onde ?


Un seul de ses regards suffit.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un seul de ses regards suffit.



Et mon pied au cul ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un seul de ses regards suffit.



:rose: :rose: 

rentrée tot...
malade...

   

bref ! Bonne soirée à tous...


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> rentrée tot...
> malade...
> 
> 
> ...



idem...

vais me coucher... j'ai laissé les soiffards chez cette pauvre snofie qui du coup se retrouve avec son salon envahi par des macusers en manque de bières :rateau:

perso j'ai l'estomac en vrac (le resto était pourtant bon  ) et demain debout 7h30   

bonne nuit à tous 

:sleep: 



:sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

On a pas fait trop de bruit ? Pourtant on a buzzé comme des fous dans tous les sens ... :love:

Demain, on remet le couvert, euh pardon le chou vert, nan le Schubert ! :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Bien rentrés ?

Bonne nuit la fine équipe des choux verts ... :love: 
@ dem'


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Demain, on remet le couvert, euh pardon le *chou vert*, nan le Schubert ! :rateau:



Grillé ... 
C'est pas que t'es plus rapide ; j'habite plus loin :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

ça y est je suis rentrée!!!  à demain!! Bonne nuit les petits...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

Tatianna vient d'arriver, finalement, pas sûr d'aller se coucher :love:

Ca va buzzer


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tatianna vient d'arriver, finalement, pas sûr d'aller se coucher :love:
> 
> Ca va buzzer



Hummm Buzzer bien les p'tits loups! 
 

Moi j'vais dormir :sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de regarder les photos du gâteau au chocolat..heu pardon de l'Extase chocolatée ou Orgasme papillaire   
Hummmmm :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On a pas fait trop de bruit ? Pourtant on a buzzé comme des fous dans tous les sens ... :love:
> 
> Demain, on remet le couvert, euh pardon le chou vert, nan le Schubert ! :rateau:



ben nan en fait j'ai rien entendu ...

maintenant je suis à la bourre ...  faut que je me dépeche...

bonne journée :love:


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

On me signale dans l'oreillette qu'il y a des motivés pour une expédition de karting sauvage sur la glace du Gour de Tazenat 

Prem's avec la C2


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

AESiennes, AESiens Bonjour  
11h-12h : messe dominicale
*I3 à 14h00* : salle Boris Vian (c'est le Boris des soirées disco ???:mouais: :rateau: ) vous êtes partants ???


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> 15 cm chez moi



Modeste le pim... 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui  nous :up! Salle Cocteau I 12
> 
> On va pas tarder d'ailleurs, la neige et la queue ...





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Message pour Olivier : le snoupy va enlever son appareil à fléchettes.



_Message bien reçu. _

Bon, sinon bonne soirée/nuit...  Bien mangé tout ça, la neige, voilà, les courts-métrages.  

Message à Finn: des listes tu feras lorsque une AES tu organiseras!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> AESiennes, AESiens Bonjour
> 11h-12h : messe dominicale
> *I3 à 14h00* : salle Boris Vian (c'est le Boris des soirées disco ???:mouais: :rateau: ) vous êtes partants ???



Plutôt la F6 à Cocteau nan ?


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt la F6 à Cocteau nan ?



ptain il est où le catalogue :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

Prend d'abord tes lunettes ... :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt la F6 à Cocteau nan ?



:mouais: 
Les 2, 4 et 6 ne m'inspiraient pas 
Mais pour l'I je regardais celle la I4 ... gourage de page :rateau: :rateau:.


----------



## Taho! (29 Janvier 2006)

Y'a eu du mal de fait, c'est dans ce genre de moments que je suis content d'être tombé en panne de batterie


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon, soyons sérieux! Bordel!   

*Croissant ou pain au chocolat... *

Pain au chocolat
- Webo
-

Croissant
- Webo
-

*Covoiturage pour la boulangerie*
- Webo à pied

Court-métrage

*F6 ou X17?*
- WebO: ça me va

*Devant ou derrière?*

Je viens:
-Webo

*Balade sur le lac? En gastromobile?* :sick:
- WebO


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Prend d'abord tes lunettes ... :rateau:



J'ai plus que celle de soleil ... ça aide pas  mais c'est style  

De toute manière 13h00, douche pas prise ... pour Vian ça risque d'être grillé



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soyons sérieux! Bordel!



La précision Suisse c'est pas une légende urbaine :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a eu du mal de fait, c'est dans ce genre de moments que je suis content d'être tombé en panne de batterie



Réciproquement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a eu du mal de fait, c'est dans ce genre de moments que je suis content d'être tombé en panne de batterie


J'ai plus de batterie ... c'est comme Paic Citron oui ! :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soyons sérieux! Bordel!
> *Croissant ou pain au chocolat... *



La bergère va vouloir un pain aux raisins ... :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus que celle de soleil ... ça aide pas  mais c'est style
> 
> De toute manière 13h00, douche pas prise ... pour Vian ça risque d'être grillé



Nous non plus pas encore de douche mais on y fonce illico.

C'est encore jouable.

Réponse dans 10 minutes !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nous non plus pas encore de douche mais on y fonce illico.
> 
> C'est encore jouable.
> 
> Réponse dans 10 minutes !



Go!



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La bergère va vouloir un pain aux raisins ... :mouais:



Ben on refait la liste! On est des pros ou on ne l'est pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nous non plus pas encore de douche mais on y fonce illico.



par 12


----------



## Taho! (29 Janvier 2006)

Polyphonies Clermontoises...


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder les photos du gâteau au chocolat..heu pardon de l'Extase chocolatée ou Orgasme papillaire
> Hummmmm :love:




:love::love::love:

Je confirme que ces expressions lui vont à merveille ! :love:

Enfin... Là j'ai comme un doute... Des fois que le Chef perdrait la main... Ça fait un petit bout de temps qu'il n'en a pas fait, non ? Ce serait dommage de perdre ce savoir-faire. Enfin faudrait que je puisse confirmer le maintien de la qualité aussi...


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ptain il est où le catalogue :rateau:


Vous en êtes où ? Y'a quelque chose au catalogue ce soir ?


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vous en êtes où ? Y'a quelque chose au catalogue ce soir ?


Par exemple, à 20h15 :

I5  salle Jean Cocteau
F12 au Paris

Ça ressemble à de la bataille navale


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Polyphonies Clermontoises...



Quoi t'aime pas quand je crie?  :rateau: 

Il est pas beau notre message    dommage on a eu que le répondeur :hein:


----------



## dada didouda (29 Janvier 2006)

ce soir, bouffe, ciné ?

ciné bouffe ?

je pense aller à 20h... je sais pas où encore :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

Pour le moment je n'ai pas de news de Finn...


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Janvier 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, bouffe, ciné ?
> 
> ciné bouffe ?
> 
> je pense aller à 20h... je sais pas où encore :rose:




ce soir je suis Montluçonnais... encore du mal à avoir les yeux en face des trous ... je serais plus opérationel demain!

bonne soirée à tous! quoi que vous fassiez 

et avec Marie on fait une grosse bise à Olivier :love:  :love: (on attend l'AES de paques avec impatience  )


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love:
> 
> Je confirme que ces expressions lui vont à merveille ! :love:
> 
> Enfin... Là j'ai comme un doute... Des fois que le Chef perdrait la main... Ça fait un petit bout de temps qu'il n'en a pas fait, non ? Ce serait dommage de perdre ce savoir-faire. Enfin faudrait que je puisse confirmer le maintien de la qualité aussi...



Il remet ça mercredi!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, bouffe, ciné ?
> 
> ciné bouffe ?
> 
> je pense aller à 20h... je sais pas où encore :rose:


Les trois  Ah mince y'en a que deux


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2006)

Vous savez où ils sont en ce moment? j'ai envoyé un sms à Finn mais rien?!


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2006)

Content de vous avoir rencontré.  

@ Olivier : bon retour demain ... et à Pâques.  

@ Romu : bon courage, bonne semaine ... à vendredi pour la clôture  

Pour ceux qui restent : on se retrouve en soirée ...   

Bonne soirée 
@ +


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez où ils sont en ce moment? j'ai envoyé un sms à Finn mais rien?!


On s'en fout de finn c'est maccossinelle qui intérese !!!


----------



## pim (29 Janvier 2006)

pim bien rentré. 15 km ça va 

@finn : bonne semaine, bon courage pour le train demain matin 

@ chandler_jf : on s'est évité sans faire exprès, on va faire mieux le WE prochain !  Bon courage toi qui en saigne pardon qui enseigne 

Aux autres : on se revoit bientôt


----------



## ange_63 (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon j'suis bien rentrée! 

Waouu WebO il est trop chaud! :rateau: 

L'AES Clermont c'est comme ça  

Viendez les gens :love: 

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2006)

La fête avait l'air bien sympa quand WebO m'a appelé cette nuit à 2h 

J'ai trouvé qu'il avait l'air étonnemment sobre par rapport aux autres fois, il avait laissé tomber l'anglais


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> @ chandler_jf : on s'est évité sans faire exprès, on va faire mieux le WE prochain !  Bon courage toi qui en saigne pardon qui enseigne


 
Mdere  
Sinon dans la semaine en soirée  
*Pour ce soir* : qui est partant pour la séance I8 à 20h15 salle Cocteau


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La fête avait l'air bien sympa quand WebO m'a appelé cette nuit à 2h
> 
> J'ai trouvé qu'il avait l'air étonnemment sobre par rapport aux autres fois, il avait laissé tomber l'anglais



C'est plus tard que le bateau ivre pris l'eau...  Mais l'équipage fut valeureux, et réussit à le ramener sans encombre au port. 


Ange...


----------



## ange_63 (30 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mdere
> Sinon dans la semaine en soirée
> *Pour ce soir* : qui est partant pour la séance I8 à 20h15 salle Cocteau



Oui tient pourquoi pas! 
 
On se tient au courant.



Bonne journée. :sleep:


----------



## ginette107 (30 Janvier 2006)

En direct de Montluçon:

Pense bien à vous, je ferai bien le festival mais le devoir m'appelle...  
A mardi soir  
bonne journée et bonne soirée


----------



## Taho! (30 Janvier 2006)

Ange : je les connais mes chanteurs à la gueule de bois, c'est souvent moi qui les incitais (quand je n'appelais pas directement...) mais le véritable instigateur, c'est WebO ! 

donc, comme je les connais, mon portable est éteint de bonne heure. Ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je poste la plage 2


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tient pourquoi pas!
> 
> On se tient au courant.
> 
> ...


 
En direct de Montluçon : 
je serais dans le hall entre 20h et 20h15  

A vous clermont ....


----------



## ange_63 (30 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> En direct de Montluçon :
> je serais dans le hall entre 20h et 20h15
> 
> A vous clermont ....



Merci pour l'info en direct de Montluçon.
Je serais à Cocteau à 19h45, car il y aura certainement du monde.


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je crois qu'encore une fois j'ai un temps de retard   On m'a vivement conseillé le I9 à 21h... Vu l'heure pour 20h15 c'est cuit...


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2006)

Y'en a quelques-uns qui doivent être morts de fatigue, après une nuit blanche....


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *Pour ce soir* : qui est partant pour la séance I8 à 20h15 salle Cocteau



direct live de mon lit : 
enfin une bonne série   c'est bon c'est parti  
demain j'envisage les séances : 
I10 à 20h15 salle Cocteau
F9 à 22h15 même salle

et vous ???
elle était bien la labo ???
Bonne soirée.
@ +


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2006)

Arrivé à la maison il y a à peine une demi heure.  :love: 

Trois jours très sympas en Auvergne. :love:  _Le Festival du court-métrage, ça déchire sa maman*_...  

Petite mise en bouche... 

Je reviende l'année prochaine. 


* et la verveine d'ange aussi...


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> demain j'envisage les séances :
> I10 à 20h15 salle Cocteau
> F9 à 22h15 même salle



Je suis partant pour I10


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Janvier 2006)

Je suis malade


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malade


 
cool tu as du bol  
les symptômes c'ets pas un peu de fievre, mal au ventre à la tête ...    
la séance labo était bien ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Janvier 2006)

séance à 19h00 à L'Hospital :love:

Looking for Jojo :love: (there's no link with village idiot :rateau: )


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> séance à 19h00 à L'Hospital :love:



Et bien bon court-métrage alors ! Dommage, je serais presque venu, mais ça fait un peu... court ! Je veux dire, pour faire les 15 km qui me séparent de l'AES-mini 

Il reste du monde de motivé pour la séance de 20h15 ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du monde de motivé pour la séance de 20h15 ?


 
Moi...  Mais bon...


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi...  Mais bon...


Pour la séance de 22h15, à 200 km/h avec deux motards qui ouvrent devant, tu as largement le temps d'arriver  Facile


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Pour la séance de 22h15, à 200 km/h avec deux motards qui ouvrent devant, tu as largement le temps d'arriver  Facile


 
C'est aussi ce que j'étais en train de calculer...  J'amène l'absinthe... :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Il reste du monde de motivé pour la séance de 20h15 ?



J'y go ... mais pas en avance ... comme d'hab'


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2006)

Ok pour I10, j'y serais.


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors au sujet d'I10 *FONCEZ*  
Deux révélations : 
- Pim, enfin !!!  
- ce film ... il est en VO ... c'est à se pisser dessus :love: 

Bonne nuit les p'tit loups


----------



## pim (1 Février 2006)

Là c'est pim qui viens de rentrer :love:

Alors dans la série *très fort*, on a réussit à se retrouver avec chandler_jf parmi 2000 personnes alors qu'on se connaissait pas   Ceux qui en saignent pardon qui enseignent savent se reconnaître entre eux 

Sinon merci à chandler_jf de me placer en tête des deux révélations de la soirée, très distingué de sa part 

Quant aux courts-métrages inclus dans I10, y'a un super super nul au début mais pas trop long, avec derrière quatre bien voir très bien - en particulier le dernier qui m'a scotché.

Voili voiloù :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Février 2006)

Par contre I5 nul je me suis même endormie  ( erreur de manip c'est ginette107  qui avu I5:rateau


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Par contre I5 nul je me suis même endormie  ( erreur de manip c'est ginette107  qui avu I5:rateau



ok merci pour l'info.
Quelqu'un partant pour la séance de ce soir à 21h au Capitol ??


----------



## ginette107 (1 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ok merci pour l'info.
> Quelqu'un partant pour la séance de ce soir à 21h au Capitol ??



Plus là dejà repartie pour montluçon  
Je rentre samedi début d'aprem  
Par contre partante pour une soirée samedi; il y a un concert qui peut être sympa aux quatre vents... des idées des propositions   
En même temps je me ferai bien la soirée de cloture la deuxième mais il nous manque une place à ti'punch et à moi si une personne veut nous vendre sa place, ça serait sympa


----------



## pim (1 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ok merci pour l'info.
> Quelqu'un partant pour la séance de ce soir à 21h au Capitol ??


Moi je suis partant pour I10 ce soir au Capitole. Et je vais essayer d'arriver en avance pour garder une place


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sinon merci à chandler_jf de me placer en tête des deux révélations de la soirée, très distingué de sa part



N'empêche nous, on a vu Bernard Ménez et à il s'en ai fallu de peu pour que hardcore Tatoo Zooky kui rappelle leur dernière folle soirée ... :rose::love: :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche nous, on a vu Bernard Ménez et à il s'en ai fallu de peu pour que hardcore Tatoo Zooky kui rappelle leur dernière folle soirée ... :rose::love: :casse:



tro la klass!  

Have fun les gens. :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

J'oubliais : mercredi, c'est séance enfant :bebe:


----------



## pim (1 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais : mercredi, c'est séance enfant :bebe:


Berk des enfants  



_Post messagum_ : inculte je suis, qui sont donc ces fameux Bernard Ménez et Tatoo Zooky ? Faut rire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Berk des enfants
> 
> 
> 
> _Post messagum_ : inculte je suis, qui sont donc ces fameux Bernard Ménez et Tatoo Zooky ? Faut rire ?









Quand à Zouk, il n'a pas eu le temps de te faire un petit Tatoo  Par contre, Dada didouda est chaud de la scarification :love:

à suivre ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

Toujours pas de photos en ligne ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

Y a quoi au programme ce soir ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de photos en ligne ?


 
Vraiment ballo: en rentrant lundi soir, je m'arrête sur l'aire d'autouroute à Thiers: je me fais voler mon appareil photo. Quelle galère! Mais c'est un moindre mal: j'avais oublié de mettre de la pellicule dedans. 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi au programme ce soir ?


 
Fais une liste.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

On va opter pour une à Conchon 20h15, DA 1.


----------



## pim (1 Février 2006)

Avec Chandler_jf ont avait dit que l'on irait à une séance à 21h... Mais va falloir que je me motive, parce que je viens de tomber dans un roman passionnant ! Et moi quand je suis dans un bouquin, le monde peut s'écrouler :hein:


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Février 2006)

_vendredi soir..._

concert à _*"l'Antre Nous"*_ Place du Mazet...
à partir de 21h...

:love:


----------



## ginette107 (1 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _vendredi soir..._
> 
> concert à _*"l'Antre Nous"*_ Place du Mazet...
> à partir de 21h...
> ...



toujours à montluçon city dommage


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Février 2006)

alors *demain* :
jeudi = _soirée étudiante_ = sortie ...mais où ?  

_plusieurs choix :_

*Bibina* ? 

concert de *"Roll&Bop"* (groupe que je ne connais pas...) au puy de la lune ? 

tous chez ti'punch (ah merde je l'ai pas prévenu :love: ) ? 

ou on tombe dans le graveleux...Gormen's ? OXXO ?    :mouais:


----------



## prerima (2 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors *demain* :
> jeudi = _soirée étudiante_ = sortie ...mais où ?
> 
> _plusieurs choix :_
> ...



Comme tu veux, je te suis !  
Je te fais confiance !


----------



## Nighteagle (2 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors *demain* :
> jeudi = _soirée étudiante_ = sortie ...mais où ?
> 
> _plusieurs choix :_
> ...



bon cette fois je v venir avec vous pasque bon hein... lol mais pitier pas l'oxxo :'(


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2006)

Go pour RU2

edit : finalement, on a été refoulé :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2006)

Séance à 19h à Gergovia, i 7


----------



## pim (2 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Séance à 19h à Gergovia, i 7


Arf j'suis encore hors jeux :rateau:

Jamais été bon dans les sports d'équipe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2006)

Excellente série 

On bouffe un morceau Stargaz', prerima et moi à l'appart' et on bouge ensuite dans un rad', on sait pas trop où encore en centre-ville.
Faîtes signe (assez vite) pour qu'on se rencarde avant de bouger si ca vous dit les loulouttes


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Excellente série
> 
> On bouffe un morceau Stargaz', prerima et moi à l'appart' et on bouge ensuite dans un rad', on sait pas trop où encore en centre-ville.
> Faîtes signe (assez vite) pour qu'on se rencarde avant de bouger si ca vous dit les loulouttes



on pourrait se faire un tour à la 25eme heure...   :love:


----------



## prerima (2 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait se faire un tour à la 25eme heure...   :love:




C'est parti !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2006)

Let's go la Finn Team !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> bon cette fois je v venir avec vous pasque bon hein... lol mais pitier pas l'oxxo :'(



T'as raté la soirée bricolage :rateau::love:


----------



## Nighteagle (3 Février 2006)

OUi gt crevé me suis couché comme un papy :'(


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Février 2006)

Hello ... 
J'ai ma journée !!!  
F9 14h00 Cocteau
I1 16h00 Cocteau
I4 18h00 Vian
F5 22h15 Cocteau 
ça fait beaucoup :rose: :rateau:


----------



## pim (3 Février 2006)

I4, pourquoi pas  Je serais en ville dans ces eaux-là...


----------



## ginette107 (3 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as raté la soirée bricolage :rateau::love:



Moi je suis dégoutée d'avoir loupé Generale hydrophonics , j'aurai bien aimé les revoir et puis mel antho et compagnie   

et encore une soirée coincée à montlu   j'en ai marre vivement samedi 

Et en plus j'apprends qu'il y a même plus de rhum gingembre ça va plus du tout j'éspère au moins qu'il reste la zouzou :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> et encore une soirée coincée à montlu





T'as des photos de tonlu la nuit ?  :rose:


----------



## ginette107 (3 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as des photos de tonlu la nuit ?  :rose:




non, Finn a peut être ça en stock :rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (3 Février 2006)

drole de nuit...

on a vu stargazer pas bourré, hein, attention, c'est lui qui le dit, n'empeche qu'il se sentait plutôt très mal pour qqn pas bourré du tout 

et mac cossi, la journée s"est quand même bien passée ? 

et m'est avis que le rhum gingembre est pas étranger à tous ces débourrés, pardon, à ces déboires... plutôt efficace le distilleur

le rhum gingembre aura eu une vie courte, paix à ses restes de gingembre dans la bouteille, mais on se souviendra de lui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2006)

Les prévisions de Finn Tchernia : 
Ce soir, un petit L3 dans la salle Boris Vian.
Demain une Noël est envisagée : N1 à 16h ou N3 à 18h. A voir donc


----------



## Stargazer (3 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> drole de nuit...
> 
> on a vu stargazer pas bourré, hein, attention, c'est lui qui le dit, n'empeche qu'il se sentait plutôt très mal pour qqn pas bourré du tout
> 
> ...




Pas tant que ça en fait vu que j'ai ramené le zouk à bon port sans trop de difficulté pour le porter !   

Sinon la F9 en début d'après-midi était franchement bien !  

PS : Et paix à l'âme du rhum-gingembre !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2006)

De là à dire que c'était pas le Pérou ( :love ... enfin c'est toujours sympa le réveil à 17h avec des gens que tu connais pas, genre les copines bourrées de Cossy en train de boire l'eau de vaisselle ... :rateau: (mais oui c'pas ta faute on t'en veut pas  )


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Février 2006)

Le rideau va tomber.
Bon en fait j'ai pas été voir F9 car il passe demain. 
En attendant de rentrer pour I1 j'ai aperçu une bergère ... mais bon elle suivait son troupeau ... droit devant toutes  Sinon I1, bonne série, pendant le second court on a goûté aux joies de l'alarme incendie ... évacuation et tout le bordel.
Enchaînement par I4 excellente série aussi  
Ce soir 22h15 direction Cocteau pour F5.
Demain 10h F12 à Gergo puis F9 à 13h au Capitole ... il y aura du monde ??? 
Vous voulez finir l'AES comment ??? Apéro (à l'appart ??) ?? Resto (Un Assaggio) ?? Cérémonie de Clôture ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2006)

Pour demain soir, le resto ca va être chaud, vu qu'une bonne partie des festivaliers aesiens vont se faire la cloture à 21h00 ...
Comme dirait Webo, faut faire une liste  de ceux qui y vont ou pas, ceux qui veulent boire ...

A voir donc.


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Webo, faut faire une liste



_** Cérémonie de clôture ... *_





-----
0

_** Clôture sans cérémonie ...*_
- Jeff


-----
1


----------



## pim (3 Février 2006)

_** Cérémonie de clôture ... *_





-----
0

_** Clôture sans cérémonie ...*_
- Jeff
- pim (m'avertir de l'heure que je puisse ramener de quoi boire  )

-----
2


----------



## pim (3 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir 22h15 direction Cocteau pour F5.


Pour F5 j'y serais 

J'ai fait F10 à Cocteau ce soir. Attention âme sensibles, le dernier de la série est très sexe  Globalement une série qui se laisse bien regarder 

Je crois que je suis en train de prendre goût aux courts-métrages - j'en disais pas du bien, mais là c'est marrant de voir plusieurs échantillons en peu de temps, cela permet de trouver son compte tout en laissant de côté ce que l'on pourrait moins aimer


----------



## pim (3 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Demain 10h F12 à Gergo puis F9 à 13h au Capitole ... il y aura du monde ???



Pour demain je ne sais pas, mais je serais dans le coin ça c'est sûr, à corriger mes copies à la bibliothèque de Lettres   Faudra surtout pas hésiter à venir me sortir de ce calvaire 

Donc si y'a des volontaires pour un petit court-métrage en fin d'aprèm, je suis preneur :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Attention âme sensibles, le dernier de la série est très sexe



 Tu devrais essayer de faire une recherche Google   :love: 
C'est plutôt style "porno chic" ...


----------



## pim (3 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer de faire une recherche Google   :love:
> C'est plutôt style "porno chic" ...


Oui, ça reste assez soft, mais je suis une petite nature


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait F10 à Cocteau ce soir. Attention âme sensibles, le dernier de la série est très sexe  Globalement une série qui se laisse bien regarder


 
Quel coquin ce Pim. 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça reste assez soft, mais je suis une petite nature


 
Pourtant elle t'a généreusement gâté... 

Bon ça m'a l'air bien bien tout ça...   Bises à tous et à la bergère. :love:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Février 2006)

_** Cérémonie de clôture ... *_





-----
0

_** Clôture sans cérémonie ...*_
- Jeff
- pim (m'avertir de l'heure que je puisse ramener de quoi boire  )
- ange 

-----
3

**************************************************

Hello all! 
J'viens juste de rentrer! 

Pas de clôture mais j'suis ok pour des séances dans la journée! 
Si tout va mieux demain...


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Si tout va mieux demain...





Ça ne va pas aujourd'hui ?


----------



## prerima (4 Février 2006)

_** Cérémonie de clôture ... *_





-----
0

_** Clôture sans cérémonie ...*_
- Jeff
- pim (m'avertir de l'heure que je puisse ramener de quoi boire  )
- ange 
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima

-----
5


----------



## prerima (4 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir 22h15 direction Cocteau pour F5.
> Demain 10h F12 à Gergo puis F9 à 13h au Capitole ... il y aura du monde ???



Nous, on fait aussi F9 à 13h et une noel à 16h.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Eventuellement un mini resto à 19h00 (parce qu'il y en a qui font la cloture à 21h00), voire un vrai resto s'il y a plus de monde à une autre heure.
On peut se retrouver ensuite chez nous, mais amenez vos bouteilles car là c'est la dèche y a plus rien à tiser


----------



## prerima (4 Février 2006)

Pour compléter :

_** Cérémonie de clôture ... 

*_ - MACcossinelle
- dada didouda
- Stargazer

-----
3

_** Clôture sans cérémonie ...

*_ - Jeff
- pim (m'avertir de l'heure que je puisse ramener de quoi boire  )
- ange 
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima

-----
5


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on fait aussi F9 à 13h



J'irai direct au Capitole car y'a pas beaucoup de places. Vous me rejoignez dans la queue ... mais pas trop tard


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Février 2006)

Hier soir a eu lieu la traditionnelle soirée Fanfare à la brasserie de la Gare Routière... depuis 20ans, sans tombours ni trompettes (façon de parler évidemment) la fanfare investit doucement la brasserie, et sur le coup de 22h ils se mettent à jouer. :love:

C'est alors que le publlic se met à danser et à affluer de plus en plus. Faute de place on se met sur les banquettes, les chaises , les tables. On fait participer la déco de la salle à la fête...  et puis sans qu'on s'en apperçoive ça fait 2/3 heures qu'on saute dans tous les sens, qu'on zigzag entre les gens et les bières qui volent. :rateau:

ça fait 20ans que ça dure. PLus d'une fois la salle a du être refaite... forcemment quand on est à 5 sur une table elle finit toujours par casser... les habitués nous parlent avec nostalgie de la fois ou toutes les tables et les chaises avaient été detruite dans un grand délire de danse endiablée!!!!

Hier c'était malheureusement la dernière soirée dans cette illustre brasserie. Pour cause de transformation en B.U. ...  il y avait eu un changement de patrons... petit changement d'ambiance. A la 3ème table cassée ils nous ont (plus ou moins) interdit de  rester sur les tables... je crois que on en sera resté à 3 tables et une banquette. 

Avec la disparition de ce lieu de vie du festival, c'est tout un pan de vie festivalière qui disparait. Mais un lieu central. Beaucoup de gens ne faisaient qu'aller de séance en séances en passant par la brasserie pour retrouver des tetes connues. Il y a un nombre impressionnant de personnes qu'on ne croise qu'une fois par an pour cette occasion. Il y avait une ambiance très festive, très "ennivrée" aussi... un metissage d'horizons de cultures et d'ages assez impressionant.  le lieu a toujours cetti image de festivité et d'hospitalité. On ne sait pas ou sont untel et untel? ben on va voir chez Vacher (ancienne appellation encore au gout du jour) ... on ne trouve pas souvent les personnes recherchées, mais d'autres avec qui on passe un bon moment! 

Voilà juste pour dire que c'était bien  mais que c'était la dernière  !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2006)

Allez, maintenant y'a chez Finn & Prerima 
C'est sur, une fois cassé la seul et unique table, bah faudra aller chez quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Février 2006)

mais non quand les tables sont évacuées ça fait plus de place du coup on peut faire rentrer plus de monde :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne va pas aujourd'hui ?



Oui en effet, j'suis malade..le voyage de retour a été très difficile...(intoxication alimentaire)... 
Les sandwichs "triangles" vendu à la superette du palais des congrès sont pas top  


Je viendrais bien à la séance  F9 à 13h et celle de noel à 16h mais je vais voir...j'espère aller mieux.


----------



## pim (4 Février 2006)

Impressionnant le nombre de personnes malades de différents symptômes ces temps-ci...



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Hier c'était malheureusement la dernière soirée dans cette illustre brasserie. Pour cause de transformation en B.U. ...



Dans une BU y'a des tables, il suffit juste de ramener les bières, et c'est bon !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Hier c'était malheureusement la dernière soirée dans cette illustre brasserie. Pour cause de transformation en B.U. ...  il y avait eu un changement de patrons... petit changement d'ambiance. A la 3ème table cassée ils nous ont (plus ou moins) interdit de  rester sur les tables... je crois que on en sera resté à 3 tables et une banquette.
> 
> Avec la disparition de ce lieu de vie du festival, c'est tout un pan de vie festivalière qui disparait. Voilà juste pour dire que c'était bien  mais que c'était la dernière  !



Tout se perd décidément à ce festival..."L'arrière Court" (place des Salins) aussi a disparu...   Mais où va-t-on


----------



## pim (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tout se perd décidément à ce festival..."L'arrière Court" (place des Salins) aussi a disparu...   Mais où va-t-on


Certains habitués disent de plus qu'il y a moins de monde cette année. Hier il paraît que le ministre de la Culture a plaidé pour un défense du festival, en danger visiblement - quoique ce serait le même discours chaque année !

Moi je ne pense pas qu'il faille être pessimiste ; les quelques courts-métrages que j'ai vu étaient bien, je n'ai entendu personne se plaindre de la programmation, donc je pense que c'est une très bonne année, même si il y a toujours des regrets à avoir par rapport à la disparition de telle ou telle animation. On a la chance d'avoir un super festival à Clermont-Ferrand, et ça c'est tout de même merveilleux un aussi beau festival dans le Trou du C** de la France !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> On a la chance d'avoir un super festival à Clermont-Ferrand, et ça c'est tout de même merveilleux un aussi beau festival dans le Trou du C** de la France !



Et y a même des Suisses qui font 400 bornes, affrontent la neige, le froid et le vent, pour ce festival: c'est inestimable...


----------



## pim (4 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et y a même des Suisses qui font 400 bornes, affrontent la neige, le froid et le vent, pour ce festival: c'est inestimable...


C'est aussi à cela que l'on reconnaît les vrais connaisseurs


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

de sandwiches


----------



## pim (4 Février 2006)

Belle synthèse de la discussion


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi à cela que l'on reconnaît les vrais connaisseurs



Bah perso, avant ce week-end, moi et le court-métrage...   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de sandwiches



Les serveuses du bar.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de sandwiches



Me parles pas de sandwich!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tout se perd décidément à ce festival..."L'arrière Court" (place des Salins) aussi a disparu...   Mais où va-t-on



Dans Tonlu ? 

Sinon, concernant la nouvelle sur la brasserie, ... je reprendrais bien du gratin de pâtes moi 
J'ai jamais apprécié cette brasserie, et à choisir entre une "tradition" et une bibliothèque, il n'y a pas photo. Maintenant quand je vois des pétitions dans les facs "rendez nous la brasserie, non à la B.U." ca me fait bien marrer :rateau:

Sinon pour ce qui est de casser des tables, j'ai ce qu'il faut à la maison  

Bon sinon, ca roupille encore ici :mouais: pfff.
Décollage dans 5 minutes, seul ou à plusieurs. Me faudrait peut-être une fanfare !


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tout se perd décidément à ce festival..."L'arrière Court" (place des Salins) aussi a disparu...   Mais où va-t-on



l'arrière court n'aura pas eu une durée de vie très longue... 

il y a eu un premier chapiteau plutôt petit avec entrée gratuite où on retrouvait les festivaliers tout au long de la journée.  On pouvait croiser des gens de toute nationalité, de tous horizons... Tous les soirs il y avait des concerts de salsa :love: ou de chansons françaises ou autre.
mais il n'est resté que 3ans. (le responsable de l'assoce n'a jamais payé les cachets des groupes qui se produisaient les soirs!) 

le second chapiteau beacoup plus grand a attiré une foule qui faisait l'arrière court et pas le festival. Concerts tous les soirs (on y a découvert EZ3kiel à Clermont en 1999 :love: ) mais aussi entrée payante. Le soucis c'est qu'il devenait impossible de faire une pause sous le chapiteau entre deux séances... du coup on perdait le coté "festival du court metrage" meme si l'ambiance était sympa.

_cependant à mon gout ça devenait trop gros et plus trop connecté au festival du court... _


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et y a même des Suisses qui font 400 bornes, affrontent la neige, le froid et le vent, pour ce festival: c'est inestimable...



 Ha bon !!!! Déconne :rose: 
Y'a des preuves en images  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2006)

... ou presque.
Pour ce soir : 
Pour tous apéro à l'appart ...
Pour l'adresse ----> MP ou tel.
Pour ceux qui ne font pas la cérémonie de clôture on devrait enchaîner par un resto ... et pour les autres ben en fonction de l'heure de sortie vous nous rejoignez au resto, on vous commande des zaza, McDo kebab ... bref à voir


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Sur France 3 ils parlement du festival, ils vont mettre des extraits et parler du palmarès...Et ils ont parlés de la fameuse brasserie 

Pour se soir ça sera sans moi désolée.
C'est toujours pas mieux. 
Bonne soirée à tous 


Il faut que je récupère mon matelas aussi!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Tout de suite "Les couïlles de mon chat" sur France 3


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour se soir ça sera sans moi désolée.



  
pfuuuuuuuuu



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite "Les couïlles de mon chat" sur France 3



il est très drôle


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Les couïlles de mon chat


 
***** ** ********


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ***** ** ********


:rose: 
E ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

miaou


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ***** ** ********



C'est donc ça que tu voulais dire dans ton commentaire sur mon profil!!!  

:rateau: 

Pffff


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

Enfin, c'était juste sussuré... 

_Suis d'avis qu'on va se faire dégager chez les écoliers...  _​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Apéro chez Jef !  pendant que certains se font la cloture !

Pour Ange, fais moi signe pour le matelas


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Bonne soirée à tous 

Quelle chance, moi j'suis toujours au fond d'mon lit...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

[Tous ensemble]
On pense fort à toi aussi 
[/Tous ensemble]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Arretez de flooder avec mojn pseudo !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Bon on va manger où ??? 
Marie veut se faire un italien (un resto italien of course... elle en parle depuis une semaine :rateau: 
Vous en pensez quoi ???   :love: 
Bon on s'y jette ???


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [Tous ensemble]
> On pense fort à toi aussi
> [/Tous ensemble]




Merci!  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

ben on pourrait aller à un'Assaggio ... un p'tit resto italien qui fait que des pâtes ou des bruschette.
très bon et très sympa


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de flooder avec mojn pseudo !



Qui se cache derrière Finn_Atlas...:mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!  :love:


T'inquiète dès que tu seras remise, tu pourras te joindre à nous niveau resto pour rattraper ton retard :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était le seul de tous les posts où c'était réellement Finn_Atlas


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'était le seul de tous les posts où c'était réellement Finn_Atlas




Oui ça jj'ai fini par le comprendre et justement...mais qui se cache derrière son pseudo!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de flooder avec mojn pseudo !




Flooder qu'est ce que c'est :rateau: moi connais que l'ultraflood avec option suisse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

Bon, on va manger, j'ai faim !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va manger, j'ai faim !




Bon appétit à tous les "Finn_Atlas"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon appétit à tous les "Finn_Atlas"



Les Finn_Atlas ont bien mangé et bien bu ! 

Petit déj' demain matin avant le départ des festivaliers aesiens !


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

Prerima a une folle envie de Nutella, et Finn essaye de faire des glaces avec le Nutella


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Prerima a une folle envie de Nutella, et Finn essaye de faire des glaces avec le Nutella




Il est interdit de parler de sexe dans rendez-vous !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Bon chérie, enlève ton string, je ramène le nutella  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon chérie, enlève ton string, je ramène le nutella  :love:



on parle pas de sexe le petit gars en bleu


----------



## dada didouda (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Les Finn_Atlas ont bien mangé et bien bu !
> 
> Petit déj' demain matin avant le départ des festivaliers aesiens !



Pizza ?


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Pizza ?



au ptit dej??? meuh non un pain au chocolat c'est meilleur avec son café!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> au ptit dej??? meuh non un pain au chocolat c'est meilleur avec son café!!!!




Oui mais oublie pas les pains aux raisins ... Enfin c'est dada qui doit pas oublié !


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Coucou  c'est pim qui est bien rentré 

Bonne nuit aux derniers qui ne sont pas encore couchés :sleep:


----------



## dada didouda (5 Février 2006)

Un magazine gratuit de Clermont a parlé de l'AES






vous pourrez reconnaitre Finn et Prerima, ainsi que la bergère (et oui, elle doit dormir par terre....)

  :rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (5 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Coucou  c'est pim qui est bien rentré
> 
> Bonne nuit aux derniers qui ne sont pas encore couchés :sleep:



bonne nuit ophile ou agogue


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

Rentrez bien ...
Bonne Nuit à tous 
See you in April


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Rentrez bien ...
> Bonne Nuit à tous
> See you in April



A y est!!! on est bien rentrés ... 

programme de la matinée à venir... ptit dej à 11h00 avec dada didouda histoire de lui dire à la revoyure 

bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un l'a vu celui-là?

*Un court métrage suisse primé à Clermont-Ferrand*

*Clermont-Ferrand* - Le court métrage suisse_ Wir sind dir treu_ 
(Nous te sommes fidèles) a obtenu le Prix Canal+ lors du 28e 
Festival internationl du court métrage de Clermont-Ferrand, en 
France. Le documentaire a été réalisé par le Bâlois Michael Koch, 
âgé de 23 ans.

Son ½uvre concourait dans la catégorie «Labo», creuset de formes, 
styles et tendances contemporaines. Long de 9 minutes, ce premier 
film du jeune réalisateur raconte l'histoire de fans du FC Bâle 
avant, pendant et après un match de football, a indiqué Swiss Films 
samedi.

_Wir sind dir treu_ a déjà été distingué aux Journées 2005 du court 
métrage de Winterthour. Quant à Michael Koch, il a tenu le rôle 
principal dans _Achtung, fertig, Charlie!_ qui a obtenu un gros 
succès en Suisse alémanique.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Ah oui le p'tit déj :mouais: euh personne n'a encore sonné nan ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

P'ti déj apéro vu l'heure :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Y a qu'du café à c'te heure  ... quoi qu'avec du rhum ...


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> P'ti déj apéro vu l'heure :casse:


Quand tu as bien l'habitude de manger à midi, tu peux enchaîner les deux repas complets sans problème. C'est une habitude que l'on prends tout petit, d'avoir faim à 12h et à 19h - parce que biologiquement parlant on devrait manger toutes les trois heures.

Bon p'tit déj à tous si c'est encore en cours, et bon voyage à Stargazer et Dada didouda ! À la revoyure !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2006)

Ouais, en fait vous vous en foutez du court-métrage.  Pourvu que ça tise. :love:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un l'a vu celui-là?
> 
> *Un court métrage suisse primé à Clermont-Ferrand*
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Mais oui on va communiquer le palmarès :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, en fait vous vous en foutez du court-métrage.  Pourvu que ça tise. :love:



Tise et BBQ, c'est ça :love:
Tiens d'ailleurs, ce midi 1er BBQ BZH 2006 : andouillettes :love: et de la tise :rose: bien sur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon p'tit déj à tous si c'est encore en cours,


Le café est prêt ...:mouais:
On aurait pas oublié de me préviendre ?:rateau:


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le café est prêt ...:mouais:
> On aurait pas oublié de me préviendre ?:rateau:


Ah c'est vrai tu avais dit hier (enfin, ce matin... J'me comprends  ) "Tout le monde pour le petit déjeuner chez nous demain matin"



Et cet aprèm, l'AES continue ?  J'ai pas envie de corriger mes copies


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et cet aprèm, l'AES continue ?



Faudrait déjà que ca se réveille ! 
Le train pour la bergère en fin d'après-m' et du taf de prévu pour quelques autres ... ca sent la fin de la mini AES  (nan j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait fermer le sujet :rateau: ).

D'te façon il est trop tôt pour déposer le bilan


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui on va communiquer le palmarès :love:



Par ici pour les palmarès


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le café est prêt ...:mouais:
> On aurait pas oublié de me préviendre ?:rateau:



Pour info dada didouda est bien dans le train


----------



## ginette107 (5 Février 2006)

Petit dej' pris  mais pas chez finn et prerima  pas le temps :rateau: 
dadi didouda  est dans le train, pris in extremis


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le café est prêt ...:mouais:
> On aurait pas oublié de me préviendre ?:rateau:


vi dsl, mais ptit dej plutot lent... dur dur après 4h de sommeil... du coup pour cloturer le festival on a profité du dvd des 25ans de clemont. Au programme entre deux cafés et un pain de seigle au raisin:
- The Bloody Olive, de Vincent Bal, 1996 :love:  :love:
- Foutaises, de Jean-Pierre Jeunet, 1989  :rateau:
- Le p'tit bal, de Philippe Decouflé, 1993 :love: :love:
- Gisèle Kérozène, de Jan Kounen, 1989  

pis après avoir décidé de rater son premier train et de passer finalement par Lyon on a accompagné Dada Didouda à la gare (je sais on se répète, mais le dernier jour c'est dur :sleep: )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait déjà que ca se réveille !
> Le train pour la bergère en fin d'après-m' et du taf de prévu pour quelques autres ... ca sent la fin de la mini AES  (nan j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait fermer le sujet :rateau: ).
> 
> D'te façon il est trop tôt pour déposer le bilan




Arrete de faire ton G... 

ET j'ai toujours pas recu les photos de sonlu


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

Y'avait bon le BBQ :love:

Café et pousse maintenant :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Février 2006)

en tout cas la sieste devant le rugby est sympa... meme si les français dégustent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

Pour en revenir au sujet  Stargazer est dans le train ! 
C'est bien calme ici maintenant !

pour une première mini AES festivalières (mini mais sur la longueur tout de même !), ce fut un bon cru !
merci à tous ceux qui se sont déplacés jusqu'ici. Très heureux de vous (re)voir.
rendez-vous est pris pour l'AES 3 à Pâques et/ou à l'année prochaine


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet  Stargazer est dans le train !
> C'est bien calme ici maintenant !
> 
> pour une première mini AES festivalières (mini mais sur la longueur tout de même !), ce fut un bon cru !
> ...



Bon voyage la bergère... et à Paques 

oui content de vous avoir croisés plus ou moins régulièrement tout au long de la semaine!

L'année prochaine je prendrais des vacances comme ça je pourrais faire plus de séances .
_
(on fait une liste pour savoir qui viendra?)  _


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

La semaine fut (de bière) cool ... ça passe trop vite.  
Vivement la prochaine à Paques.
Merci.
@Finn pour l'organisation  , il est cool ce p'tit homme bleu... 
@Starg, WebO' Dada didouda (yes ! j'y suis arrivé) d'être venus jusqu'ici,  
@Prerima pour ce petit italien bien sympa (tu l'as connu comment  ??).  
@Ginette, Ti'punch: Do you speak English ???  :rateau: 
@Cossy : n'oublie pas la photo pendant le DS ... 
@Pim : décidément c'est une Super Star !!!!  (il est en quoi ton pull déjà).
@Ange : Bon alors ce maillot c'est pour quand ???  





@ +

Jeff


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Au fait...

C'était fusionnel ou pas ??

Juste pour savoir... comme ça...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait...
> 
> C'était fusionnel ou pas ??
> 
> Juste pour savoir... comme ça...



Pourquoi t'as peur ???



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à l'année prochaine



hé ben ... il est où le fil pour les inscriptions ????


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Oui un peu...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> hé ben ... il est où le fil pour les inscriptions ????



Surement pas ici.

Les AES ne rentrent pas dans le moule de ce forum. Pour les prochaines rencontres (qui porteront toujours et encore le nom d'AES*), l'organisation se fera ailleurs. Mais plus ici.
les modalités vous seront communiquées par voie privée.

* les seules personnes qui pourraient avoir un mot à redire ce sont les fondateurs des AES, comme Alèm (contrairement à ce que golf raconte), et encore même si Alèm me foutait son pied au cul, je dirais quand même AES  D'te façon c'est pas une marque déposée, ni par Apple, ni par MacG, ni par personne.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait...
> 
> C'était fusionnel ou pas ??
> 
> Juste pour savoir... comme ça...


Tise & touze ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

ça devient interessant...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Prerima pour ce petit italien bien sympa (tu l'as connu comment  ??).


C'était quoi le nom et l'adresse?




> @Ange : Bon alors ce maillot c'est pour quand ???


Heummm   Pas encore...il faut que j'en rachète un...:rose: 

Demain il y a plus rien? C'est fini...? Déjà...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tise & touze ?



On était 11 au max donc tise


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On était 11 au max donc tise



   
Exacte c'est 12 pour la touze


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

Et voilà ! Je suis rentré dans mes pénates ! 

Excellente semaine avec un bon p'tit festival bien sympa ! 

Et surtout ravi d'avoir croisé les gens du cru que je ne connaissais pas encore !  

Enfin pour finir les fameux bonbons du p'tit gars en bleu on eu l'effet escompté sur les 2 personnes en face de moi dans le train !


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! Je suis rentré dans mes pénates !


 Bon courage! 



> Et surtout ravi d'avoir croisé les gens du cru que je ne connaissais pas encore !


 Pareil!!  



> Enfin pour finir les fameux bonbons du p'tit gars en bleu on eu l'effet escompté sur les 2 personnes en face de moi dans le train !


Quels bonbons? Quels effets? :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Exacte c'est 12 pour la touze


Heureusement qu'on est pas obligé d'etre 51 pour la tise


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Quels bonbons? Quels effets? :affraid:




Les fameux bonbons suisses de Finn !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Exacte c'est 12 pour la touze




Oui mais tu oublies zouk ... Ce qui fait, si mes comptes sont bons 12 ...


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Un grand *MERCI* pour les organisateurs de cette mini-AES ! Une AES qui n'a de mini que le nom, puisque cela a tout de même pas mal tourné au marathon du court-métrage pour certains (90 en une semaine !  ), de la bière (  ) et des soirées qui se terminent à 4 ou 5 heures du matin ! (  )

Bref, pleins de beaux souvenirs pour tenir jusqu'à la prochaine, merci les amis ! 

Rendez-vous en avril


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les fameux bonbons suisses de Finn !



HAaa ok ils ont ADORÉ alors?  

Je croyais que c'était des bonbons au poivre...ou au piment!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HAaa ok ils ont ADORÉ alors?




Voilà ... C'est exactement ça !


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu oublies zouk ... Ce qui fait, si mes comptes sont bons 12 ...



Zouk était là en même temps que WebO ??? Sinon ça fait 11


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

Bah il était là en même temps, donc ...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah il était là en même temps, donc ...



*PARDOUSE *​


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *PARDOUSE *​


Déjà l'heure du chemin des fraises des écoliers ? 

Oh non pas si tôt ! :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> chandler_jf a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA non pas déjà, faut nous laisser Buzzer un peu avant! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA non pas déjà, faut nous laisser Buzzer un peu avant! :rateau: :rateau:




On a déjà assez bien buzzer il me semble ...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà assez bien buzzer il me semble ...



RhoooOooo, pas un p'tit peu encore??? C'est tellement bon!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> RhoooOooo, pas un p'tit peu encore??? C'est tellement bon!  :love:




Non mais j'ai jamais dit le contraire ... Un coup de buzz c'est toujours bon !  :love:


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> pim a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et puis les posts incrustés en cascade, c'est le genre de trucs bien pervers, bien fait exprès, qui énerve bien parce que cela casse la mise en forme du forum 

Moi qui pensait être le seul à être assez pervers pour citer en cascade :king: :style: Ange


----------



## dada didouda (6 Février 2006)

ayayayaye...
je quitte le forum une demi journée et je me tape 3 pages à lire :sleep: ... et on voit les floodeurs pro qui ont repris leurs instrumrnts en main 

tout ça pour dire, bien rentré, ya une heure, j'ai retrouvé les bouseux et ma grange. le foin de mon lit est bien sec, je vais bien dormir... et il fait froid en  lorraine ! bon dieu d'vin d'iou...


bon, je reviendrai en auvergnate, les gens y sont bien bien bien du genre vraiment bien de vachement bien. :love::love:

spéciale dédicace à TiPunch pour son tipunch :casse:  et à MaPunch


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

C'est pas trop tôt ...    

Et puis t'as oublié les pains aux raisins ce matin !


----------



## dada didouda (6 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop tôt ...
> 
> Et puis t'as oublié les pains aux raisins ce matin !



oui ... 

je t'amène ça demain 

allo ? ... Apero max ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> oui ...
> 
> je t'amène ça demain
> 
> allo ? ... Apero max ?




  

C'est bon ils connaissent le chemin !   :rateau:


----------



## prerima (6 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Prerima pour ce petit italien bien sympa (tu l'as connu comment  ??).


Je l'ai connu grâce à un prof de physique-chimie qu'est pas vraiment prof !    



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi le nom et l'adresse?


*UN ASSAGIO* 41 Avenue Julien
63000 Clermont-Ferrand


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

C'est clair c'est un vrai régal ce resto ...    

:rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (6 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair c'est un vrai régal ce resto ...
> 
> :rateau:


oui, leur café est super bon ...   

Edit: je crois que je vais me mettre au flood, Stargazer m'a convaincu de son inutilité   Venerable sage sans créer de sujet !! :respect:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

C'est vrai que tu y as eu droit ...  

Sinon pour ton edith j'y suis pour rien !


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Février 2006)

première nuit calme a l'appart depuis un moment...:love:   
bien contente de cette petite AES (oups...merde c'est pas le sigle exact :rateau: )
pas d'alcool ce soir...ça fait bizzare...

en espérant que vous etes tous bien rentré...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> première nuit calme a l'appart depuis un moment...:love:
> bien contente de cette petite AES (oups...merde c'est pas le sigle exact :rateau: )
> pas d'alcool ce soir...ça fait bizzare...
> 
> en espérant que vous etes tous bien rentré...:love:




Oui ça doit te changer ... (je parle du calme hein, faut pas me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit)   

 

PS : On fait comment le A dans le E sinon ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bien contente de cette petite AES (oups...merde c'est pas le sigle exact :rateau: )



C'est le sigle exact


----------



## pim (6 Février 2006)

Pour faire le Æ il suffit d'appuyer simultanément sur Alt + Shift + A

Essaye de faire la même chose avec le O (¼), le 9 (Ç), le 2 (É), le 7 (È) etc.

Sur un PC c'est le genre de choses impossible à faire


----------



## ange_63 (6 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire le Æ il suffit d'appuyer simultanément sur Alt + Shift + A
> 
> Essaye de faire la même chose avec le O (¼), le 9 (Ç), le 2 (É), le 7 (È) etc.
> 
> Sur un PC c'est le genre de choses impossible à faire



Si tu peux le faire aussi mais avec "insertion": caractère spéciaux" :s pas très 

  

Ravie pour les autres qu'ils soient bien rentré et pour nos hôtes clermontois qu'ils se soient bien reposés


----------

